# Obama: Islam Is A Religion Of Peace



## Hossfly (Nov 2, 2014)

That's what he keeps spouting on national TV.


Listen to Obama and you’d believe Islam is a religion of peace. Listen to liberal defenders of Islam and they’ll tell you Islam is nothing like what ISIS does.

However, if you look at the patterns of behavior demonstrated by countries that are Islamic, you’ll notice one thing: Islam is a religion of violence, pure and simple.

In a story covered by Iraqinews.com it was reported a woman shot a man with his own gun after he tried to rape her.


What ISIS Did to a Woman Who Fought Off a Rapist is Beyond Horrific


----------



## skye (Nov 2, 2014)

_
It does not surprise me in the least..... Hussein already has said this:

“The sweetest sound I know is the Muslim call to prayer”

That is the man we  dealing with._


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 2, 2014)

skye said:


> _It does not surprise me in the least..... Hussein already has said this:
> 
> “The sweetest sound I know is the Muslim call to prayer”
> 
> That is the man we  dealing with._


And here all this time I thought it was a guy calling the hogs. Learn sumpin new every day.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 2, 2014)

Unfortunately, all religions in 3rd world conditions tend to violent radicals- especially during Pub world depressions.


----------



## Jackson (Nov 2, 2014)

Shame on us for voting this man into office twice.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 2, 2014)

It amazes me how you can criticize a world leader being open to other countries' culture as though it were treason. God forbid that the President showed he knew and admired different sets of religious practices and didn't act all arrogant. Because that makes you look... weak? With the biggest military in the world. Hater dupes!


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 2, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> It amazes me how you can criticize a world leader being open to other countries' culture as though it were treason. God forbid that the President showed he knew and admired different sets of religious practices and didn't act all arrogant. Because that makes you look... weak? With the biggest military in the world. Hater dupes!


It's not Obama. It's about bloodthirsty animals. However Obama admires them greatly.


Obama Admits He Is A Muslim - YouTube


----------



## S.J. (Nov 2, 2014)

The reality is that Obama is hostile to every religion BUT Islam.  What does that tell you?


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 2, 2014)

Total bs, chumps.


----------



## skye (Nov 2, 2014)

S.J. said:


> The reality is that Obama is hostile to every religion BUT Islam.  What does that tell you?



It tells me that his second name is not Hussein for nothing.

Wakey! wakey americans!


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 2, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Total bs, chumps.


Check the link in post #7 before you get all riled up. francoHFW


----------



## Alex. (Nov 2, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Total bs, chumps.




"OBAMA, JUNE 6, 2009: And I'm also proud to carry with me the good will of the American people and a greeting of peace from Muslim communities in my country. As-salamu alaykum.

Islam is not part of the problem in combating violence extremism. It is an important part of promoting peace."

Radical Islam in America Is Islam truly a religion of peace Hannity Fox News


Obama sold the American people down the river.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 2, 2014)

It's amazing the amount of total bs that hater dupes believe lol...Never said anything like it hoss...


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 2, 2014)

The vast majority of the posters on this thread need to pass an IQ test before being able to vote. Seriously, most of you go for the lowest common denominator. That is not a good thing...


----------



## mdk (Nov 2, 2014)

So what? 

"The face of terror is not the true faith of Islam. That's not what Islam is all about. Islam is peace. These terrorists don't represent peace. They represent evil and war." George W. Bush

 Islam is Peace Says President

This thread is partisan nonsense.


----------



## skye (Nov 2, 2014)

Dr Grump said:


> The vast majority of the posters on this thread need to pass an IQ test before being able to vote. Seriously, most of you go for the lowest common denominator. That is not a good thing...



said Einstein  ^^^^


----------



## mdk (Nov 2, 2014)

There are countless instances where Obama deserves criticism, this isn't one of them in my opinion.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 2, 2014)

Don't ya just love how these sycophants always give the same standard response of "It's not Islam that's the problem, it's just the extremists" when almost 100% of muslims (peaceful or not) either outwardly support the "extremists" or say nothing at all?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 2, 2014)

mdk said:


> There are countless instances where Obama deserves criticism, this isn't one of them in my opinion.


For your sake I won't criticize the rancid POS anymore.................tonight.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 2, 2014)

mdk said:


> There are countless instances where Obama deserves criticism, this isn't one of them in my opinion.


Obama is a dupe for the the "Religion of Peace".


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 2, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> It's amazing the amount of total bs that hater dupes believe lol...Never said anything like it hoss...


Who never said anything like what, Herr Doktor Professor?


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 2, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> It's amazing the amount of total bs that hater dupes believe lol...Never said anything like it hoss...



*WHO LET THE DOG OUT?*


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Hossfly (Nov 2, 2014)

Dr Grump said:


> The vast majority of the posters on this thread need to pass an IQ test before being able to vote. Seriously, most of you go for the lowest common denominator. That is not a good thing...


I take it you support Islamic terrorism as this is what the OP is about.


----------



## jillian (Nov 2, 2014)

skye said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > The reality is that Obama is hostile to every religion BUT Islam.  What does that tell you?
> ...



no. it says he isn't a bigot and and can separate terrorists from other muslims.


----------



## jillian (Nov 2, 2014)

Alex. said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > There are countless instances where Obama deserves criticism, this isn't one of them in my opinion.
> ...



funny... baby bush was the one who turned iraq into a fundie state.... and forced elections in gaza which netted us hamas.

this president got out of israel's way when they needed to clean out gaza.

who is the dupe again?


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## S.J. (Nov 2, 2014)

There are two types of muslims.  Terrorists and those who enable them by saying nothing.  I have yet to hear any of them condemn another one.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 2, 2014)

S.J. said:


> There are two types of muslims.  Terrorists and those who enable them by saying nothing.  I have yet to hear any of them condemn another one.


It's a rare bird who would condemn them and then he would have to go into hiding.


----------



## Zander (Nov 2, 2014)

Obama misspoke. Islam is the Religion of "PIECE". They want all non believers in two or more.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 2, 2014)

Israel News Agency ^

Jewish and Christian groups have created a “Support Israel – Vote Republican” page on Facebook. “The page was created as a result of the Obama administration calling Israel “chicken****” for not compromising on security issues,” said Israel News Agency publisher Joel Leyden. “Never before have we witnessed the leader of the US Democratic party come out in public through an anonymous spokesperson to directly defame an Israel Prime Minister. Obama has done all he can to hurt Israel – US relations and to destabilize the Middle East. Obama...


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 2, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > The vast majority of the posters on this thread need to pass an IQ test before being able to vote. Seriously, most of you go for the lowest common denominator. That is not a good thing...
> ...



Yet another post reinforcing my original post in this thread...


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 2, 2014)

skye said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > The vast majority of the posters on this thread need to pass an IQ test before being able to vote. Seriously, most of you go for the lowest common denominator. That is not a good thing...
> ...



Well with people like you on the other side it's not hard to look like Einstein. I mean, let's all just get generic about people shall we? All Yanks are fat white trash who watch games shows all day. There, I've just stereotyped 330 million people. Do you think 330 million people are actually like that? Or just a minute part of the population .


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 2, 2014)

Dr Grump said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


You are not contributing anything to the subject of the OP. Either comment on the OP or take a hike.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 3, 2014)

jillian said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Just because I am not a fan of Obama that does not mean I am a fan of Bush. Stick to the issues.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> That's what he keeps spouting on national TV.
> 
> 
> Listen to Obama and you’d believe Islam is a religion of peace. Listen to liberal defenders of Islam and they’ll tell you Islam is nothing like what ISIS does.
> ...


Where did IS come from?
The same place as al-Qaeda in Libya and Ngo Dinh Diem in Vietnam, among many other CIA "success" stories?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 3, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > That's what he keeps spouting on national TV.
> ...


Not relevant to the OP, George.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 3, 2014)

skye said:


> _It does not surprise me in the least..... Hussein already has said this:
> 
> “The sweetest sound I know is the Muslim call to prayer”
> 
> That is the man we  dealing with._


Only until January 20, 2017...

And, by the look of it, the American People are preparing to isolate him in an ultra-lame-duck state, beginning tomorrow, and going into effect in January 2015, as the new Congress is sworn in.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


The CIA is at least as responsible for IS and Islam, Hossfly.
That seems relevant to your OP which implies Islam is inherently violent and IS only its latest manifestation.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 3, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Islam IS inherently violent - it is a warrior religion - and IS is, indeed, only its latest manifesation.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 3, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




Kondor------my advice to the general public re:  islam------is---if you want to
know what islam is----talk to muslims,,    read the Koran---and pay attention
to that which INTERESTS  muslims and MOST of all---that which they SAY
out side of the parlor-----and not at tea-time  (aka coffee time).     I was in
a mosque LONG LONG ago----amongst real muslims----not USA converts---
and since it included lots of persons from southeast asia  (not a word of Arabic
amongst them)  ---the discourse was in English.-------the byword amongst muslims
even way back then----when as far as I understood----nothing was happening
-----*****DEFEND ISLAAAAAAM*******      ----sheesh,  I thought-----from what?

    I was young-----later on I began to understand-----it's an adversarial "culture"


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 3, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > It amazes me how you can criticize a world leader being open to other countries' culture as though it were treason. God forbid that the President showed he knew and admired different sets of religious practices and didn't act all arrogant. Because that makes you look... weak? With the biggest military in the world. Hater dupes!
> ...


Do you actually believe that each and every Muslim is a blood thirsty animal?  Based on what?  Terrorism?

Terrorism is not a religion.  Terrorism is a tactic.

Had you asked any non white living in Mississippi in 1889, they would tell you that, based on their experiences, Christianity is a religion of hate, fear and terror.  Why?  Because Christian fundamentalists, under the guise of the Ku Klux Klan burned a Christian symbol; a cross on their front lawn.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 3, 2014)

Islam is Peace Says President

Romney Islam Is a Peace-Loving Religion


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 3, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




oh ----hello------another dimwit.      At no point did I suggest that every Muslim is
a blood thirsty animal.     I commented on the creed and the ethos of muslims----
in general.       -----That which a society VALUES----shapes the ethos of that
society          In the USA-----OUR CULTURE------especially the youth-------
and especially boys----value   BASEBALL      (or at least they did when I was
a child----long ago--------I have four brothers and that MICKEY MANTLE---
card was a big deal------for them)        If you ever come out of your stupor-----
visit a large art museum in the USA------featuring ---old art. --------You will learn
that a cultural norm of Christians is-----"THE MOTHER AND THE CHILD"----also
some military scenes.       If they have a "jewish art"  section----expect to see---
candle sticks,   wine cups,   and pictures of some old guy reading a book or teaching a skinny little kid to read.      If they have an Islamic art section----expect to see lots of highly decorated scimitars and daggers----the scant figurative art
features-----a generic arab on a horse----waving a scimitar.<<<    it's a cultural
icon-----something like Mickey Mantle in  1955


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 3, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



BTW----non whites in Mississippi-----were generally  black americans   SOUTHERN BAPTIST-------obviously you have NEVER KNOWN a
black southern Baptist----------do you live under a rock?      now repeat
after me    "amen" ----"hallelujah" -----now you are prepared to visit a
church frequented by black americans with southern accents-----the
words they seem to like best are actually Hebrew words----but they
got them from white Christians.     It seems to me that you are not a
native of  the USA----------BTW----how do you define   "non-white"?-----
there is a term the british use  "brown"-----it refers to anything east of
Poland -------and south of France  and-----sometimes across the
atlantic


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 3, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Islam is Peace Says President
> 
> Romney Islam Is a Peace-Loving Religion




yeah  ----ok     sure


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 3, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


I had no idea that you are a strident student of theology.  Had I realized the depth and extent of your knowledge of world religions, I would never had attempted to question your authoritative knowledge.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 3, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




that's ok -----feel free to ask questions----- I am a bit weak on TAOISM


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 3, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is Peace Says President
> ...



Yup, that's what Bush, Romney, Obama say.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 3, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



 she thinks she a whiz bang


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 3, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Maybe they can get together and nominate the Ayatollah for the Nobel Prize.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 3, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Pay attention to when and where they so commented.     They is not
theologists.      Yesterday I attended a party----the food was lousy----
really lousy---but I said    "YUMMY"


----------



## Truman123 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > It amazes me how you can criticize a world leader being open to other countries' culture as though it were treason. God forbid that the President showed he knew and admired different sets of religious practices and didn't act all arrogant. Because that makes you look... weak? With the biggest military in the world. Hater dupes!
> ...


This makes you look incredibly stupid. 


Of course Obama speaks nicely of all nonsense religions. He's the president. He has to. 



Bush said the same thing and he didn't get accused of shit. Wonder why that is?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 3, 2014)

Truman123 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Bush was criticized for saying that but at the time he was trying to form a coalition and he very well couldn't say anything bad about  Mohammeds cult.You're  sniffing around Obama too much.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 3, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> That's what he keeps spouting on national TV.
> 
> 
> Listen to Obama and you’d believe Islam is a religion of peace. Listen to liberal defenders of Islam and they’ll tell you Islam is nothing like what ISIS does.
> ...




Bush also said Islam is a religion of peace. ISIS does not represent all Muslim's.  They are a terrorist group who have hijacked a religion.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 3, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > That's what he keeps spouting on national TV.
> ...


See my post #54.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


You claim:
*"Islam IS inherently violent - it is a warrior religion - and IS is, indeed, only its latest manifesation."*
Yet it's the US who has displaced millions of innocent Muslims on the opposite side of the planet from its (rich) homeland. IS comes from the same CIA swamp as al-Qaeda in Libya or Operation Cyclone in Afghanistan, and US support for the ideological center of radical Islam, Saudi Arabia, proves how much America values democracy as opposed to profits from arms sales and oil sales.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


When did you begin to understand the adversarial nature of Zia-ul-Haq, who carried out the radical Islamization of Pakistan in the 1980s with help from CIA and Saudi funding?


----------



## Truman123 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Truman123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Obama still needs that Muslim support. 


What's he going to do, call Islam a murderous cult and then get help fighting ISIS, Al Qaeda, etc.?


This is why adults are in charge and not third graders.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 3, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Truman123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




Bush said it multiple times throughout his presidency, so I don't buy that as an excuse.

I just don't think sweeping generalizations are ever very smart. Islam is the dominant religion of Turkey with 99.8% of the population being registered as Muslim, according to Wiki. The majority of Muslims are not radical.

Are there radical Islamist who want to chop our heads...?  Certainly, but they are a minority.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 3, 2014)

Bush is not in your corner, Hossfly.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 3, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> ...You claim:"Islam IS inherently violent - it is a warrior religion - and IS is, indeed, only its latest manifesation." Yet it's the US who has displaced millions of innocent Muslims on the opposite side of the planet from its (rich) homeland. IS comes from the same CIA swamp as al-Qaeda in Libya or Operation Cyclone in Afghanistan, and US support for the ideological center of radical Islam, Saudi Arabia, proves how much America values democracy as opposed to profits from arms sales and oil sales.


Yeah.

Fun, ain't it?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > ...You claim:"Islam IS inherently violent - it is a warrior religion - and IS is, indeed, only its latest manifesation." Yet it's the US who has displaced millions of innocent Muslims on the opposite side of the planet from its (rich) homeland. IS comes from the same CIA swamp as al-Qaeda in Libya or Operation Cyclone in Afghanistan, and US support for the ideological center of radical Islam, Saudi Arabia, proves how much America values democracy as opposed to profits from arms sales and oil sales.
> ...


"Yeah.

"Fun, ain't it?"[/QUOTE]
For baby killers, you mean?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 3, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...




try again ------the USA was interested in disabling  the Russians in Afghanistan
and ------being extremely naïve of the nature of islam----actually believed that
aiding the shariah cesspit ambitious   Taliban was a safe thing to do----try to cope with reality--------unfortunately when the USA  aided the Taliban pigs----the white
house people did not consult me.    Remember when Oliver North mentioned
OSAMA BIN LADEN-----people laughed -----no one had heard of the real intentions of the shariah pigs and afghanistan


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 3, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


For baby killers, you mean?[/QUOTE]
What baby killers would those be?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


What baby killers would those be?[/QUOTE]
Baby killers who find fun in their work.
Ain't that simple?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 3, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Baby killers who find fun in their work.
Ain't that simple?[/QUOTE]
OH yeah! You mean Islamic terrorists who line up men, women and kids and shoot them with automatic weapons. The most craven cowards on earth..


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


OH yeah! You mean Islamic terrorists who line up men, women and kids and shoot them with automatic weapons. The most craven cowards on earth..[/QUOTE]
"OH yeah! You mean Islamic terrorists who line up men, women and kids and shoot them with automatic weapons. The most craven cowards on earth."
*Now tell us where "the most craven cowards on earth" got their automatic weapons? Same place as al-Qaeda in Libya, maybe?*


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 3, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


"OH yeah! You mean Islamic terrorists who line up men, women and kids and shoot them with automatic weapons. The most craven cowards on earth."
*Now tell us where "the most craven cowards on earth" got their automatic weapons? Same place as al-Qaeda in Libya, maybe?*[/QUOTE]
China and North Korea. Check it out.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 3, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Baby killers who find fun in their work.
Ain't that simple?[/QUOTE]
No, it's not.

What baby killers would those be?

It's not a difficult question.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


No, it's not.

What baby killers would those be?

It's not a difficult question.[/QUOTE]
Who said it was?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 3, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Who said it was?[/QUOTE]
Then please be kind enough to answer the question.

Please identify the baby killers that you originally had in mind at the onset of this exchange.

Thank you.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


China and North Korea. Check it out.[/QUOTE]
C-I-A. Bet on it.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 4, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> You are not contributing anything to the subject of the OP. Either comment on the OP or take a hike.



I can't help it if your OP comes off and inflammatory and ignorant. You don't want me to post on it, don't write drivel.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 4, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Then please be kind enough to answer the question.

Please identify the baby killers that you originally had in mind at the onset of this exchange.

Thank you.[/QUOTE]

=====================

Crickets.

Pretty much what I expected.

You're really big on throwing monkey-poo around your cage.

But your target-identification and aim leave much to be desired.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 4, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> That's what he keeps spouting on national TV.
> 
> 
> Listen to Obama and you’d believe Islam is a religion of peace. Listen to liberal defenders of Islam and they’ll tell you Islam is nothing like what ISIS does.
> ...


 
With all thats going on now saying Islam is a religion of peace has no merit whatsoever.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 4, 2014)

The only Muslims I know that are fighting extremists are the Kurds and they are catching pure hellfire from the rest of the Muslim world for doing so.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 4, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



=====================

Crickets.

Pretty much what I expected.

You're really big on throwing monkey-poo around your cage.

But your target-identification and aim leave much to be desired.[/QUOTE]
*You're confused about baby killers, are you?
Start here:




Then add every "fighter" who finds fun in killing babies.
Got it,
Crickets?*


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


You're confused about baby killers, are you?
Start here:




Then add every "fighter" who finds fun in killing babies.
Got it,
Crickets?[/QUOTE]

================================

Do you have something against speaking plainly, and providing straight answers to questions?

What in the hell are you babbling about?

You were asked to name the baby-killer(s) - as individuals or as peoples - in this Israel-Palestine context - and, so far, you have not done so.

Try answering a simple, straight question with a simple, straight answer, and avoid a lot of wasted energy and boring back-and-forth, eh?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 4, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



================================

Do you have something against speaking plainly, and providing straight answers to questions?

What in the hell are you babbling about?



Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



================================

Do you have something against speaking plainly, and providing straight answers to questions?

What in the hell are you babbling about?

You were asked to name the baby-killer(s) - as individuals or as peoples - in this Israel-Palestine context - and, so far, you have not done so.

Try answering a simple, straight question with a simple, straight answer, and avoid a lot of wasted energy and boring back-and-forth, eh?[/QUOTE]

Try answering a simple, straight question with a simple, straight answer, and avoid a lot of wasted energy and boring back-and-forth, eh?[/QUOTE]
"You were asked to name the baby-killer(s) - as individuals or as peoples - in this Israel-Palestine context - and, so far, you have not done so."
*You are deflecting from the substance of this conversation, which you initiated with the inane response of "fun...ain't it" to my post # 57 which claimed IS stems from the same source as al-Qaeda in Libya, and how US support for radical Islam in Saudi Arabia proves how much America values democracy as opposed to profits from arms and oil sales.

Agree?*


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Try answering a simple, straight question with a simple, straight answer, and avoid a lot of wasted energy and boring back-and-forth, eh?[/QUOTE]
"You were asked to name the baby-killer(s) - as individuals or as peoples - in this Israel-Palestine context - and, so far, you have not done so."
*You are deflecting from the substance of this conversation, which you initiated with the inane response of "fun...ain't it" to my post # 57 which claimed IS stems from the same source as al-Qaeda in Libya, and how US support for radical Islam in Saudi Arabia proves how much America values democracy as opposed to profits from arms and oil sales.

Agree?*[/QUOTE]
Nope.

Disagree.

I was pursuing a sidebar, relevant to your loose-cannon America-hating propagandizing about Baby Killers.

The 'Fun, ain't it' remark was merely the mechanism by which *you* opened the sidebar.

But, if you're looking for a way to weasel-out of giving a straight answer, and are too chickenshit to do so, well, then, by all means, feel free.

Pfffffttttt.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 4, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


"You were asked to name the baby-killer(s) - as individuals or as peoples - in this Israel-Palestine context - and, so far, you have not done so."
*You are deflecting from the substance of this conversation, which you initiated with the inane response of "fun...ain't it" to my post # 57 which claimed IS stems from the same source as al-Qaeda in Libya, and how US support for radical Islam in Saudi Arabia proves how much America values democracy as opposed to profits from arms and oil sales.

Agree?*[/QUOTE]
Nope.

Disagree.



Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


"You were asked to name the baby-killer(s) - as individuals or as peoples - in this Israel-Palestine context - and, so far, you have not done so."
*You are deflecting from the substance of this conversation, which you initiated with the inane response of "fun...ain't it" to my post # 57 which claimed IS stems from the same source as al-Qaeda in Libya, and how US support for radical Islam in Saudi Arabia proves how much America values democracy as opposed to profits from arms and oil sales.

Agree?*[/QUOTE]
Nope.

Disagree.

I was pursuing a sidebar, relevant to your loose-cannon America-hating propagandizing about Baby Killers.

The 'Fun, ain't it' remark was merely the mechanism by which *you* opened the sidebar.

But, if you're looking for a way to weasel-out of giving a straight answer, and are too chickenshit to do so, well, then, by all means, feel free.

Pfffffttttt.[/QUOTE]

The 'Fun, ain't it' remark was merely the mechanism by which *you* opened the sidebar.

But, if you're looking for a way to weasel-out of giving a straight answer, and are too chickenshit to do so, well, then, by all means, feel free.

Pfffffttttt.[/QUOTE]
"I was pursuing a sidebar, relevant to your loose-cannon America-hating propagandizing about Baby Killers
*Except your "fun, ain't it" chickenshit occurred prior to my first using the term "baby killers"

Why are you afraid to debate thread topics instead of manufacturing silly sidebars?*


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> ...Except your "fun, ain't it" chickenshit occurred prior to my first using the term "baby killers" . Why are you afraid to debate thread topics instead of manufacturing silly sidebars?


I don't think you comprehend the common-usage meaning of the phrase 'chickenshit', George.

Then again, I would not expect that from someone who weaseled out of the Air Force on a phony bad-back medical discharge, 10 days into basic training.

And, whatever-in-the-world makes you think that I was debating the role that the US has had in creating Jihadis.

I merely observed that it was great fun, setting them up, then slaughtering them by the bushel-basket full - pest control, on a global scale.

As to being 'afraid' to debate topics... hardly... but propagandists like you aren't here to debate... you're here to make the United States and its friends and allies look bad... you are a fifth-columnist, more akin to Josef Goebbels or Tokyo Rose than most Americans... I've tried debating with you in the past, and found you to be intellectually bankrupt, unable to concede a point when appropriate, and far more interested in scoring points off your colleagues than any sort of meaningful exchange.

With you, I gave up on that eons ago, with good reason.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 4, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > ...Except your "fun, ain't it" chickenshit occurred prior to my first using the term "baby killers" . Why are you afraid to debate thread topics instead of manufacturing silly sidebars?
> ...


All of which proves beyond a shadow of a doubt anytime you use the word "chickenshit", you're projecting.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Did too... did not... am too... am not... will too... will not... blah, blah, blah, endless phukking blah... sorry, Georgie-Boy, but I'm not into prolonged Automatic Gainsay.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 5, 2014)

Islam Is A Religion Of Peace ndash IQ2 Debates


----------



## Roudy (Nov 5, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> That's what he keeps spouting on national TV.
> 
> 
> Listen to Obama and you’d believe Islam is a religion of peace. Listen to liberal defenders of Islam and they’ll tell you Islam is nothing like what ISIS does.
> ...


President Hussein Oblahblah, if Islam is a religion of peace, then I'm Santa Claus.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 5, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > That's what he keeps spouting on national TV.
> ...


Santa's a ZIONIST?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 5, 2014)

*Christocapitalist Death from Above:*
"The people of Yemen can hear destruction before it arrives. In cities, towns and villages across this country, which hangs off the southern end of the Arabian Peninsula, the air buzzes with the sound of American drones flying overhead. 

"The sound is a constant and terrible reminder: a robot plane, acting on secret intelligence, may calculate that the man across from you at the coffee shop, or the acquaintance with whom you've shared a passing word on the street, is an Al Qaeda operative. 

"This intelligence may be accurate or it may not, but it doesn't matter. 

"If you are in the wrong place at the wrong time, the chaotic buzzing above sharpens into the death-herald of an incoming missile.

Drones in Yemen How U.S. Attacks Are Devastating a Nation Rolling Stone


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> *Christocapitalist Death from Above:*
> "The people of Yemen can hear destruction before it arrives. In cities, towns and villages across this country, which hangs off the southern end of the Arabian Peninsula, the air buzzes with the sound of American drones flying overhead.
> 
> "The sound is a constant and terrible reminder: a robot plane, acting on secret intelligence, may calculate that the man across from you at the coffee shop, or the acquaintance with whom you've shared a passing word on the street, is an Al Qaeda operative.
> ...




what a joke you are    GEORGIE        there is certainly lots of BUZZING GOING on
in   Yemen right now------not from Drones-----but from machine guns in the hands of
EVERYONE's neighbor-----------now be nice-----tell us what the  DEATH COUNT is
so far.......Yemen is a cradle for   islamo Nazi terrorist murdering pigs------mostly ---right now -----they are murdering each other-----but it is  THE PLACE-----(IMHO)  which will
be    FROM WHENCE WORLD WAR III   begins

     (Georgie's best  BF-----Osama bin laden actually hails from Yemen---via his
              schizophrenic mommy)


----------



## Roudy (Nov 5, 2014)

Muslims slaughtering other Muslims and ethnic tribes by the hundreds of thousands.  What a bunch of savages.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 5, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Christocapitalist Death from Above:*
> ...


World War III will start exactly where WWI and WWII started, in the boardrooms of international banks. How many Yemeni drones have murdered civilians in your (hasbara) 'hood?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 5, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Muslims slaughtering other Muslims and ethnic tribes by the hundreds of thousands.  What a bunch of savages.




have some compassion----they are not supposed to play chess------it's unislamic----
    and it is very hard for them to engage in sports------no shorts.-----no music----
    no booze................. HAVE YOU NO HEART?--------every human needs to
    PLAY


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




I can assure you------more jews have been murdered by your  "slut with bomb on
ass"  drones than have Yemeni terrorist pigs died from American drones------
to your delight


----------



## Roudy (Nov 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



And how much is ISIS and Hamas paying you for spreading this repetitive garbage?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 5, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




In fact----more jews were murdered by Yemeni knife and gun wielding Yemeni drone
dogs  IN YEMEN---in the past century than  Yemeni dog terrorists have died
from American drones---TOO.    The murdering dogs deserve even if only the jews
they have murdered in recent times are under consideration


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 7, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> In fact----more jews were murdered by Yemeni knife and gun wielding Yemeni drone
> dogs IN YEMEN---in the past century than Yemeni dog terrorists have died
> from American drones---TOO. The murdering dogs deserve even if only the jews
> they have murdered in recent times are under consideration


"As other Yemenis excited by the prospect of a new future filled Change Square, Suleiman Habib sat on the steps of his sparse home on the outskirts of the capital. Watching fireworks burst over the city, he contemplated whether his people’s more-than-two-millennia-long history in the country was about to end forever.

"A gaunt silversmith in his mid-60s and one of the last members of an ancient community of Jews living in Yemen, Habib was fearful of a future without the autocrat he saw as a guardian. Almost two years after the nation’s rebellion against Saleh, he feels no enthusiasm for his country’s democratic awakening.

“'Saleh was a despot. He ran Yemen like a fiefdom, he neglected people and stole natural resources, but as a Jew my family and I were protected by him. Who will do that now that he is gone?' says Habib."

*Bibi, maybe?*

For Yemen 8217 s Few Remaining Jews Time Has Run Out TIME.com


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 7, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > In fact----more jews were murdered by Yemeni knife and gun wielding Yemeni drone
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Nov 7, 2014)

Yup, George boasts about the handful of Jews that are left, the remains of ancient communities, that have been wiped out and ethnically cleansed by Muslim savages.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 7, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > In fact----more jews were murdered by Yemeni knife and gun wielding Yemeni drone
> ...


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Hossfly (Nov 7, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


....but the USA isn't a religious cult, George. They're not on a mission to purify the world like the Islamic animals are doing.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 7, 2014)

[QUOTE="Hossfly, post: 10125894, member:
....but the USA isn't a religious cult, George. They're not on a mission to purify the world like the Islamic animals are doing.[/QUOTE]


IMPORTANT POINT-----a religious mandate-------since its inception----
   1400 years ago and  HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS murdered----a
    religious mandate--------     In all cultures ---that which is valued
    is adopted by the  CREAM OF THE CROP------the Taliban consists
    of Pakistan's most accomplished University Youth---the cream
    of Pakistani muslims  ----        Pakistanis I knew way back circa 
    1990    VERY PROUDLY told me of relatives and school mates who
     ARE TALIBAN


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 7, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 7, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> ....but the USA isn't a religious cult, George. They're not on a mission to purify the world like the Islamic animals are doing.


Capitalism is the most extreme of all religious cults, Hossfly. Maybe the first example of a blaming rather than repenting cult. Which might explain why so many christocapitalists blame Muslims for being the victims of wars of aggression designed to steal Arab land, water, and oil?
http://www.rae.com.pt/Caderno_wb_2010/Benjamin Capitalism-as-Religion.pdf


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 7, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Yup, George boasts about the handful of Jews that are left, the remains of ancient communities, that have been wiped out and ethnically cleansed by Muslim savages.


Proving once again the Zionists should have stayed in Ukraine.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 7, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



sometimes-----lots of people do not like the fact that I know too much----since 1949---
jewish silversmiths were not permitted to leave Yemen-----the silver smithing
was EXCLUSIVELY in the hands of  Yemenite jews-----the deal struck with the
King of Yemen that allowed jews to leave included a provision that the silver
smiths would have to stay.      Yemen is noted for its fine silver filagree jewelry----
the stuff only jews did------theoretically the remaining jews were supposed to teach
it to Yemenis------It is not clear to me if that worked out       (Yemenis need the silver
decoration on their scimitars and daggers too-------I am not sure why------a kind
of dress up thing-----I have often wondered if they decorate their machine guns---
ie--if jews have to decorate their machine guns


----------



## Roudy (Nov 7, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ....but the USA isn't a religious cult, George. They're not on a mission to purify the world like the Islamic animals are doing.
> ...



Yeah, it's because of "capitalism" that Mooooslems are behaving like savage animals.  

What were we thinking?  Perhaps if we all became Islamic Marxists, maybe Moooslems would lay off.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 7, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> That's what he keeps spouting on national TV.
> 
> 
> Listen to Obama and you’d believe Islam is a religion of peace. Listen to liberal defenders of Islam and they’ll tell you Islam is nothing like what ISIS does.
> ...



Ya gotta wonder how many votes _that_ blind spot cost the Dems on Tuesday, eh? Certainly it didn't win them any.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 7, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Yeah, it's because of "capitalism" that Mooooslems are behaving like savage animals.
> 
> What were we thinking?  Perhaps if we all became Islamic Marxists, maybe Moooslems would lay off.



Woo. Rose's post caused me to check the present status of Yemen's Jews. Evidently they are doing waaay better in Israel:
Yemenite Jews - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 7, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Woo. Rose's post caused me to check the present status of Yemen's Jews. Evidently they are doing waaay better in Israel







Ever wonder why?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 7, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Ever wonder why?


Ooooooohhh...

The 72 Virgins Dating Service...

Cool...


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 7, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Woo. Rose's post caused me to check the present status of Yemen's Jews. Evidently they are doing waaay better in Israel
> ...



You're a useful idiot, GP. Hopefully others will actually read the link to get a true sense about adherents of your "Religion of Peace."


----------



## Roudy (Nov 7, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Woo. Rose's post caused me to check the present status of Yemen's Jews. Evidently they are doing waaay better in Israel
> ...



No drones back then when Moooslem animals massacred and committed ethnic cleansing on the ancient Jews of Yemen. 

Try again.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 7, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Yup, he sure does represent the typical "man on the street" mindset, doesn't he?  Always someone else to blame for Islamic savagery.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 7, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Ever wonder why?
> ...



....no appointment necessary.  First come, first "serve".


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 8, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Ever wonder why?
> ...


Still swallowing for BABY KILLERS?
Sure, you are. Stud.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 8, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> You're a useful idiot, GP. Hopefully others will actually read the link to get a true sense about adherents of your "Religion of Peace."


You're not even useful, Bitch.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Muslims slaughtering other Muslims and ethnic tribes by the hundreds of thousands.  What a bunch of savages.



Just for the record: German Christians;Catholics and Lutherans were far more violent  under HItler than the Muslims can ever hope to be. BTW  I am a Christian too...thats why i am appalled at the ease with which those  German killers were seduced into committing genocide  and how easily many of their pastors and priests  became Nazified!.....Muslim violence pales by comparison.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 8, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims slaughtering other Muslims and ethnic tribes by the hundreds of thousands.  What a bunch of savages.
> ...



Yeah but Hitler didn't kill in the name of a G-d. Neither did Stalin or Pol Pot.  You do understand that Muslims are behaving today as Crusaders did over 800 years ago?  There is a no difference, except for weaponry that is being used. 

And by what estimate do you claim that "Muslim violence pales in comparison?"  If we're going back in the past, Islam is responsible for over 280 million deaths. In the Indian subcontinent alone, Islam killed over 90 million, until it conquered it.  Check it out if you don't believe me. What Muslims did to India actually is like nothing humanity has ever witnessed before.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 8, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You're not only a lame apologist for that "Religion of Peace" you're an outright liar for their barbaric "cause." As previously explained to you, ISIS is only the latest incarnation of the vicious Islamist fundy trend started by the Muslim Bro-hood in the 1920s. That trend itself is only the latest incarnation of vicious Islamism started centuries ago to spread the cancer. The trail of blood can still be seen as one traces the method and result of Islam's expansion across the Mideast and into South Asia: lotsa dead people.  

Islamism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 8, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Engaging in a bit of moral equivocation? Are you saying vicious Islamists are on solid ground because KKK bigots, under the guise of Christian fundamentalism, used some of the same tactics? We still have the Christian Identity Movement (Christian in name only) here but they are virtually toothless. We have defanged and marginalized them. On the other hand vicious Islamists continue their centuries old way of doing business.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 8, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Or, in other words all of this can be traced back to the Nazi Palestinian Mufti, who was also the founder of the Muslim Brotherhood.

Amin Al Husseini Nazi Father of Jihad Al Qaeda Arafat Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 8, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Uh-huh ... it's easy (and convenient) to blame America or the West for all the Mideast's problems but to do so one must ignore the effect of backwards, misogynistic, vicious, ignorant, tribal, modernity-rejecting Islamic culture that violently enslaves the people there.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 8, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ---the discourse was in English.-------the byword amongst Muslims even way back then----when as far as I understood----nothing was happening
> ...




You just couldn't wait to prove Rosie's point --- DEFEND ISLAM---at all costs!!!
In this post you pretend that America (and not the Islamists) is responsible for the cesspool we call Pakistan and that Islamism started in the 1980s. You have much to learn, GP, and much camel crap to atone for.


----------



## guno (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## SAYIT (Nov 8, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Bush said it multiple times throughout his presidency, so I don't buy that as an excuse.
> I just don't think sweeping generalizations are ever very smart. Islam is the dominant religion of Turkey with 99.8% of the population being registered as Muslim, according to Wiki. The majority of Muslims are not radical.
> Are there radical Islamist who want to chop our heads...?  Certainly, but they are a minority.



The point of this thread seems to be those radicals perpetrate their vicious agenda with the aid, support and approval of many Muslims and the acquiescence of many more. Here in the West we find their useful sycophants posting apologies on Internet message boards. 

Islamism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## guno (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## SAYIT (Nov 8, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Baby killers who find fun in their work.
> ...



That must be what he meant:

 Slaughtered like sheep Eyewitnesses recount massacre in Adra Syria RT News

Syria Massacre Nusra Front Fighters Reportedly Kill Women Children Elderly Men In Alawite Village


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Walk-Ins welcome !


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 8, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Uhhhhh... yeah... sure... is there a psychiatrist in the house?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 8, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Of course, it's always easier to blame outsiders for one's own problems and failures.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 8, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> You're not only a lame apologist for that "Religion of Peace" you're an outright liar for their barbaric "cause." As previously explained to you, ISIS is only the latest incarnation of the vicious Islamist fundy trend started by the Muslim Bro-hood in the 1920s.


*And what role did the CIA play in the rise of the Muslim Brotherhood thirty years later?*
"In 1954, Egyptian President Gamal Abddul Nasser’s nationalist policies in Egypt come to be viewed as completely unacceptable by Britain and the US. MI6 and the CIA jointly hatch plans for his assassination. 

"According to Miles Copeland, a CIA operative based in Egypt, the opposition to Nasser is driven by the commercial community—the oil companies and the banks. 

"At the same time, the Muslim Brotherhood’s resentment of Nasser’s secular government also comes to a head. 

"In one incident, Islamist militants attack pro-Nasser students at Cairo University. Following an attempt on his own life by the Brotherhood, Nasser responds immediately by outlawing the group, which he denounces as a tool of Britain. 

"The following years see a long and complex struggle pitting Nasser against the Muslim Brotherhood, the US, and Britain. 

"The CIA funnels support to the Muslim Brotherhood because of 'the Brotherhood’s commendable capability to overthrow Nasser.'"
*Greatest Purveyor of Violence in the World, remember?
The CIA functions as its death squad.
Context of 1954-1970 CIA and the Muslim Brotherhood Ally to Oppose Egyptian President Nasser *


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 8, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > You're not only a lame apologist for that "Religion of Peace" you're an outright liar for their barbaric "cause." As previously explained to you, ISIS is only the latest incarnation of the vicious Islamist fundy trend started by the Muslim Bro-hood in the 1920s.
> ...


Georgie, they should open-up a 'Special' Forum here on USMB, for America-Haters, and make you the Senior Mod within that universe, so that you can vomit-up America-Hatred to your little heart's content, and control the message, and the reactions, and invite some of your fellow Militant Muslim Apologists and propaganda shills to join your little Circle of Power America Haters.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 8, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Bush said it multiple times throughout his presidency, so I don't buy that as an excuse.
> ...




They are a small minority.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 8, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



We "aim" to please...


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 8, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Mebbe so but that small minority has the rest of Islam cowed.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 8, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


"Money back gauranteed if not completely satisfied!"


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 8, 2014)

Everybody knows that Islam is the religion of peace!

Just like Lindsay Lohan is the actress of sobriety.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 8, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Half price off second set of 72 virgins.  Get yours now before inventories run out!  

*subject to availability.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 8, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Everybody knows that Islam is the religion of peace!
> 
> Just like Lindsay Lohan is the actress of sobriety.


And Charley Manson is a pacifist.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 8, 2014)

Roudy said:


> And Charley Manson is a pacifist.




or Jeffrey Dahmer a vegetarian.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Roudy said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But we can't keep this up all day...

Order now...

Or, better yet...

Come on down to _Krazy Khalid's_ after Friday Prayers, and we'll get you squared away, with your first, second or third set of 72 Virgins...

------------

(1) Due to high demand, some cross-species 'interaction' may be necessary.

(2) Please ignore the funny-looking aerial vehicles orbiting over our spacious parking lot - we are remodeling, and need precise geographic measurements.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 8, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > And Charley Manson is a pacifist.
> ...


And Hussein Obama is a capitalist.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 8, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



*Some of the virgins are male homosexuals.  Free parking in the "rear".


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Dude !!!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 8, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Everybody knows that Islam is the religion of peace!
> 
> Just like Lindsay Lohan is the actress of sobriety.





Lindsay Lohan does not represent all actresses.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 8, 2014)

Roudy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I'm guessing you are being facetious. He is, however, a typical "Arab Street and their Useful Idiots" poster


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 8, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Money back gauranteed if not completely satisfied!"


*Your money or your (kid's) life:



*
"In December 2009 villagers in al-Majala noticed a spotter plane (unmanned drone) hovering in the sky. They paid no concern since it had been years that there was a drone strike in Yemen. On December 17th 2009 a U.S. naval ship launched a missile that killed entire families. Photo from Al Jazeera."
Photos of Victims of US Drone Wars in Pakistan and Yemen


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 8, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Lindsay Lohan does not represent all actresses.




My goodness, what a brilliant observation.

Who would have known?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 8, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...





There are some posters around here that think we are having war on Islam, or that we should be having a war on Islam. I'm gonna go out of a limb and say you're smarter than that, because, well, that would just be ridiculous. Plus, I've read some of your postings, and you're not half bad for a RWer. I may not agree, but at least you have a sense of humor.

Peace.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 8, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > You're not only a lame apologist for that "Religion of Peace" you're an outright liar for their barbaric "cause." As previously explained to you, ISIS is only the latest incarnation of the vicious Islamist fundy trend started by the Muslim Bro-hood in the 1920s.
> ...



None of which proves that the CIA (or America, or the West) was instrumental in the founding or development of Islamism's latest round of vicious fundamentalism but rather that we used it to serve our interests ... a perfectly legit and commendable thing to do (unless viewed by some America-hatin' slug, of course).


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 8, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Lindsay Lohan does not represent all actresses.
> ...




Now you're ready to step it up a notch.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 8, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Clearly he already does so eagerly.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 8, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



If you mean the vicious Islamists, you are kidding yourself. As already stated, they perpetrate their vicious agenda with the aid, support and approval of many Muslims and the acquiescence of many more.
If you mean their Western sycophants, you are correct.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 8, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Money back gauranteed if not completely satisfied!"
> ...


Yeah, that's a tough beak, when Militant Muslim Terrorist Scum hide amongst civilians, and when that state of affairs requires a precise targeted drone strike that also generates unintended collateral civilian casualties, or when an intelligence failure mis-directs an otherwise legitimate and necessary drone strike.

Then again, if those countries which permit such terrorists and activity upon their soil, would act effectively to end that terrorist presence, and effectively neutralize the threat that they represent, rather than tolerating or even encouraging or openly or tacitly supporting them, then such drone strikes would not be necessary.

In the end, better them than us, I'm afraid, but, on a sympathetic note...

God help the occasional innocent child who suffers or dies as a result of such necessary military targeting operations, and God help the parents and other family that suffer so greatly, when a little one is lost due to such heartless, thoughtless terrorist presence, hiding behind the skirts of the innocent.

And God damn the cowardly terrorists themselves, and the governments that fail to act, to eliminate the need for such drone strikes.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 8, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Mebbe so but that small minority has the rest of Islam cowed.
> ...



I'd say some use the term "Islam" in describing "Islamism" but choose to fight them or not, Jihadists certainly are at war with us.

Islamism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 8, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...





You wouldn't know a terrorist if one slapped you in the face.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 8, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> None of which proves that the CIA (or America, or the West) was instrumental in the founding or development of Islamism's latest round of vicious fundamentalism but rather that we used it to serve our interests ... a perfectly legit and commendable thing to do (unless viewed by some America-hatin' slug, of course).


Tell us when Islam's "latest round of vicious fundamentalism began," before or after 1980?


----------



## guno (Nov 8, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




So does this rabbi speak for all us Jews?


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 8, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Again you fool only yourself.

The Globalization of Jihad From Islamist Resistance to War Against the West


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 8, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > None of which proves that the CIA (or America, or the West) was instrumental in the founding or development of Islamism's latest round of vicious fundamentalism but rather that we used it to serve our interests ... a perfectly legit and commendable thing to do (unless viewed by some America-hatin' slug, of course).
> ...


 
1928 with the birth of the Muslim Bro-hood. It morphed - as all Islamic Fundy movements seem to - into the vicious Islamist Movement we have witnessed over the past few decades. But you knew that when you posed your question, right GP?

Muslim Brotherhood - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 8, 2014)

guno said:


> So does this rabbi speak for all us Jews?



Your constant "us Jews" refrain fools no one, Guano, and your lame attempt at moral relativism is typical of those who try to defend the indefensible.
That rabbi doesn't lead millions of Jewish Jihadists into acts of barbarism as so many self-anointed imams, sheiks and ayatollahs try to do.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 8, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Yeah, that's a tough beak, when Militant Muslim Terrorist Scum hide amongst civilians, and when that state of affairs requires a precise targeted drone strike that also generates unintended collateral civilian casualties, or when an intelligence failure mis-directs an otherwise legitimate and necessary drone strike


*Document the militant muslim terrorist scum hiding in the al-Majalah refugee camp and when the US declared war against Yemen.*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 8, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...





How about Yassir Arafat....you know, the terrorist for whom Jimmie Carter wrote speeches.....

And speaking of face-slapping....I'd like to slap you senseless but I see someone already has.


----------



## guno (Nov 8, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...




*Some memorable quotes by Sen. John Mcain*

*"I hate the gooks. I will hate them as long as I live."*


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 8, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> 1928 with the birth of the Muslim Bro-hood. It morphed - as all Islamic Fundy movements seem to - into the vicious Islamist Movement we have witnessed over the past few decades. But you knew that when you posed your question, right GP?


I knew you would be reluctant to connect the dots between a "vicious Islamic fundy movement" and western banks, oil companies, and intelligence agencies.

Just as you are unwilling to recognize the role Israel played in backing Hamas after the '67 war in Gaza, or perhaps you can explain why the Jews released Sheikh Ahmed Yassin from prison after taking over from Egypt?

Nothing much changes in your knee-jerk reactions to events like those.

Context of 1954-1970 CIA and the Muslim Brotherhood Ally to Oppose Egyptian President Nasser


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 8, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> And speaking of face-slapping....I'd like to slap you senseless but I see someone already has.




Would you consider some hair pulling, too, perhaps?

I have that wading pool filled with jello just waiting, if so.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 8, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, that's a tough beak, when Militant Muslim Terrorist Scum hide amongst civilians, and when that state of affairs requires a precise targeted drone strike that also generates unintended collateral civilian casualties, or when an intelligence failure mis-directs an otherwise legitimate and necessary drone strike
> ...


Happy to interpret the situation. Which US declaration of war was that again? Give us a date to latch onto.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 8, 2014)

guno said:


> "I hate the gooks. I will hate them as long as I live."


And that proves what, exactly, Bat-Guano?


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 8, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > 1928 with the birth of the Muslim Bro-hood. It morphed - as all Islamic Fundy movements seem to - into the vicious Islamist Movement we have witnessed over the past few decades. But you knew that when you posed your question, right GP?
> ...



You asked only about the latest round of violent Islamic fundamentalism. I knew you would ignore the fact that those movements predate western banks, oil companies and intelligence agencies. The existence of modernity, democracy, peace and freedom, not the CIA, are and have _for centuries_ been the enemies of Jihadists everywhere.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 8, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Happy to interpret the situation. Which US declaration of war was that again? Give us a date to latch onto.


War on Yemen.
Sometime between 1776 and 2014


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 8, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy to interpret the situation. Which US declaration of war was that again? Give us a date to latch onto.
> ...


Give me a date to act upon, once your meds have thinned out later in the day.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 8, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...





georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > 1928 with the birth of the Muslim Bro-hood. It morphed - as all Islamic Fundy movements seem to - into the vicious Islamist Movement we have witnessed over the past few decades. But you knew that when you posed your question, right GP?
> ...





SAYIT said:


> You asked only about the latest round of violent Islamic fundamentalism. I knew you would ignore the fact that those movements predate western banks, oil companies and intelligence agencies. The existence of modernity, democracy, peace and freedom, not the CIA, are and have _for centuries_ been the enemies of Jihadists everywhere.


You mentioned violent Islamic movement over the past few decades which only came into existence because they served western corporate and intelligence interests. What ever crimes Islam committed centuries ago are no worse than those of western colonizers in Africa, the Americas, and, of course, Palestine. Is that why you deflect?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 8, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Google
Don't hurt yourself.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 8, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Georgie... YOU are the one who says that the US declared war upon Yemen - metaphorically, or literally - and I ask you for a date, for both the commencement of hostilities, and with respect to a particular drone-strike. You are the one who has spent so much time researching and trying to build a case for this, so you should have this at your fingertips, and, as a fellow poster, presisposed to serve-up a precise timeframe by which your colleagues may respond to your theory or suggestion. Stop stalling and serve up a date, fer Crissakes.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 8, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...






Aren't you the one who put up a whiny "goodbye" thread, or was that another dingbat?

Of course, I began meeting with Hafez al-Assad, who is now deceased as you know, back when I was president. I think back in back in 1977 in May or June. I have forgotten exactly which, but I met with him, trying to get him to support a peace process. On one occasion he invited me to meet with him and his entire family, and I met all his children and got to know them. One of them was a college student who is now the president of Syria.

*But when you recollect, for example, your 1990 meeting with him, at which you asked about the Golan Heights, how that dispute might be settled with Israel, were you working from your own notes?*

Of course, from my own notes, and my wife takes notes when I'm there and we have been very careful to make sure that all those descriptions are accurate.

Jimmy Carter Defends Peace Not Apartheid NPR


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 8, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> You mentioned violent Islamic movement over the past few decades which only came into existence because they served western corporate and intelligence interests...





You can't keep your own lies straight. It was _you_ who claimed violent Islamism started in the 1980s. I SPECIFICALLY stated the following on this thread in post #121:
"As previously explained to you, *ISIS is only the latest incarnation of the vicious Islamist fundy trend started by the Muslim Bro-hood in the 1920s. That trend itself is only the latest incarnation of vicious Islamism started centuries ago to spread the cancer.* The trail of blood can still be seen as one traces the method and result of Islam's expansion across the Mideast and into South Asia: lotsa dead people.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 8, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> That's what he keeps spouting on national TV.
> 
> 
> Listen to Obama and you’d believe Islam is a religion of peace. Listen to liberal defenders of Islam and they’ll tell you Islam is nothing like what ISIS does.
> ...




Yeah, you know if they have to keep claiming something IS ,   then it probably isnt.  thats sort of a gerneral rule in life.  If I have to keep telling everybody what a great golfer I am, Im probably NOT.   

Problem is the government is run by attorneys and their #1 objective is controling the dialouge by controlling the definition of everything.  To people who are normal it appears maddening.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 8, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > That's what he keeps spouting on national TV.
> ...



"I'm a politician which means I'm a cheat and a liar, and when I'm not kissing babies I'm stealing their lollipops." - Jeff Pelt (Hunt for Red October)


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 8, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...




1. "Aren't you the one blah blah blah..."
No. 


2. One would have imagined that you know what quotation marks were for.

Certainly there must be something you are able to do?

3. This is how it is done:
"Since the book was published, Carter says he has been branded an anti-Semite and a bigot."

And, of course, he is exactly that.

4. "Last month, Carter penned a remarkable op-ed piece for the New York Times, entitled "America Can Persuade Israel to Make a Just Peace." In it, he let it all hang out as *an apologist for Arafat and a bulldog against Sharon.* Before getting to that piece, however, we should be clear about just how attached to Arafat and his cause the ex-president is. As Brinkley writes in his book The Unfinished Presidency — about Carter's celebrated post-White House years —* "there was no world leader Jimmy Carter was more eager to know than Yasir Arafat." The former president "felt certain affinities with the Palestinian: a tendency toward hyperactivity and a workaholic disposition...."*
Jay Nordlinger on Jimmy Carter on National Review Online

http://old.nationalreview.com/20may02/nordlinger052002.asp


5. "In their first meeting â€” held in 1990 â€” Carter boasted of his sternness toward Israel. For example, he said, "When I bring up the [PLO] charter, you should not be concerned that I am biased. I am much more harsh with the Israelis."
Later on, the parties exchanged gifts. "When Arafat presented Rosalynn with a dress for daughter Amy, decorated with Palestinian embroidery, he mentioned that he had followed Amy's political activities with great interest, especially her anti-CIA stance in Nicaragua and antiapartheid activities in South Africa." 
....*Carter actually acted as PR adviser and speechwriter to Arafat. As Brinkley says, he "drafted on his home computer the strategy and wording for a generic speech Arafat was to deliver soon for Western ears . . ." The entire composition is nauseating, but its flavor can be captured in a single line: "Our people, who face Israeli bullets, have no weapons: only a few stones remaining when our homes are destroyed by Israeli bulldozers*."
http://www.volokh.com/posts/1147067498.html



I'm certain you'll be thanking me for educating you.

Quite welcome.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 8, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





I think I'll go with Jimmy Carter and his 33 years of expertise, vs your biased Little Green Footballs blog posting.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> I think I'll go with Jimmy Carter and his 33 years of expertise, vs your biased Little Green Footballs blog posting.


Jimmah Abdul Carter is about as relevant as a cocker spaniel...


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 8, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'll go with Jimmy Carter and his 33 years of expertise, vs your biased Little Green Footballs blog posting.
> ...






*Jimmy is right on the money!*

Jimmy Carter Offers A Peace Plan That Will Work NPR


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Jimmah Abdul (_"There are Too Many Jews on the National Holocaust Memorial Committee"_) Carter lost his credibility with the Jews eons ago.

And, like Neville Chamberlain, he believes the lies of the enemy - Hamas - about not wanting anything more, and about being willing to live in peace.

Like Neville Chamberlain, he is a well-intentioned, naive, honest but gullible soul, and should stick nowadays to building houses for poor people.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 8, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> You can't keep your own lies straight. It was _you_ who claimed violent Islamism started in the 1980s


Link to the post I made that claim.

Then tell us how many children Muslim's have murdered on your block since 1920.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 8, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Jimmy is right on the money!


"The first development was the election of Barack Obama as president, he tells NPR's Renee Montagne. For the Middle East, Carter said, that should mean 'a balanced and aggressive commitment to bring peace. That's quite a change.'

"The former president also cited progress in his meetings with members of the Palestinian parties, Hamas and Fatah, in April and December of 2008.

"'For the first time, the Hamas leaders pledged that they would accept any peace agreement negotiated between the Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas and Israel,' Carter said — as long as Palestinians approve the agreement in a referendum."

*Carter made this observations in 2009. Maybe the kindest interpretation would be he's too optimistic in his hopes Obama would bring Israel to heel in Palestine?

Jimmy Carter Offers A Peace Plan That Will Work NPR*


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Rehmani (Nov 8, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> That's what he keeps spouting on national TV.
> 
> 
> Listen to Obama and you’d believe Islam is a religion of peace. Listen to liberal defenders of Islam and they’ll tell you Islam is nothing like what ISIS does.
> ...


Hossfly, these countries are war torn and fighting for peace as your country and Europe was in the similar situation in the past many time. Just check the crime record of USA and what happening with women, even though USA world #1 civilization at the moment. Please be real man.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 8, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy is right on the money!
> ...


Jimmah is a doddering old fool who is just kissing up to Hamas and Fatah. He burned his bridge to Israel. Obama would have to walk on water to get back to Israel now after his chickenshit maneuver.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 8, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > That's what he keeps spouting on national TV.
> ...


O.K., Doc.


----------



## Rehmani (Nov 8, 2014)

skye said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > The reality is that Obama is hostile to every religion BUT Islam.  What does that tell you?
> ...


Islam is peace full religion but unfortunately Islamic countries are fighting for peace and they will win by the Grace of God, but if some people are fighting, its not mean all muslim are trouble maker and religion is not peace full. And why Hussein what about Bush,Clinton,Kennedy and more... there are line of USA Presidents who gave similar comments.


----------



## Rehmani (Nov 8, 2014)

skye said:


> _It does not surprise me in the least..... Hussein already has said this:
> 
> “The sweetest sound I know is the Muslim call to prayer”
> 
> That is the man we  dealing with._


As I said before Mr. Obama in not the only President, there are line of USA presidents who gave similar comments about Islam and Muslim.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 8, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > _It does not surprise me in the least..... Hussein already has said this:
> ...


Thomas Jefferson too?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 8, 2014)

Sir Winston Churchill: 

"How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! 
Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia
in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy. The effects are apparent in many
countries, improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods
of commerce and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the 
Prophet rule or live.  A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and 
refinement, the next of its dignity and sanctity.  The fact that in Mohammedan 
law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as
a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the
faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men.  


Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion 
paralyzes the social development of those who follow it.  No stronger retrograde
force exists in the world.  Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant 
and proselytizing faith.  It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising 
fearless warriors at every step, and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the 
strong arms of science, the science against which it (Islam) has vainly struggled, 
the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.”


----------



## Roudy (Nov 8, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



This is a quote from Thomas Jefferson's ambassador to Tripoli:

“The Ambassador [of Tripoli] answered us that it was founded on the Laws of their Prophet, that it was written in their Koran, that all nations who should not have acknowledged their authority were sinners, that it was their right and duty to make war upon them wherever they could be found, and to make slaves of all they could take as Prisoners, and that every Musselman who should be slain in battle was sure to go to Paradise.”


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...




Of course you would.
And that is what identifies you as a dope.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 9, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Jimmah is a doddering old fool who is just kissing up to Hamas and Fatah. He burned his bridge to Israel. Obama would have to walk on water to get back to Israel now after his chickenshit maneuver.


Why would Obama turn on AIPAC and put his retirement in jeopardy  over a baby killing bitch like Bibi?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmah is a doddering old fool who is just kissing up to Hamas and Fatah. He burned his bridge to Israel. Obama would have to walk on water to get back to Israel now after his chickenshit maneuver.
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 9, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Bibi's Faith:




Bitch, ain't it?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




"*Hamas Leader Sends Granddaughter to Israel for Treatment"
Hamas Leader Sends Granddaughter to Israel for Treatment - Israel Today Israel News*


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 9, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Hamas Leader Sends Granddaughter to Israel for Treatment"


*Your link:*
"The one-year-old girl had reportedly deteriorated to critical condition after contracting an acute infection of her digestive tract. Seemingly without hesitation, Haniyeh sent the girl to Israel, and the Jewish state, equally without hesitation, opened its arms to help the child."
*What role did Operation Protective Edge play in medical conditions in Gaza?*

*"Attacks on Hospitals & Other Medical Facilities*

At least 24 medical facilities were damaged and at least 16 health care workers were reportedly killed in Israeli attacks. Notable examples of attacks on medical facilities include:
On July 23, the Israeli military shelled the Wafa Rehabilitation Hospital east of Gaza City seriously damaging the building. Between July 11 and July 17, Israeli forces attacked the hospital on three occasions, injuring four patients and staff.
On July 21, Israel attacked the Al-Aqsa Hospital in central Gaza, killing four people and injuring 40 others.
On July 12, an Israeli airstrike killed two residents of a special needs facility in Beit Lahiya in northern Gaza and seriously wounded several others. The dead were 31-year-old Ola Washahi and 47-year-old Suha Abu Saada, who both suffered from severe mental and physical handicaps."
50 Days of Death Destruction Israel s Operation Protective Edge IMEU


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 9, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> *"Attacks on Hospitals & Other Medical Facilities *



C-nt, hamas started this war, and israel did not have to take that child into its medical facilities, yet alone country's territory.  Try facts, turd.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 9, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *"Attacks on Hospitals & Other Medical Facilities *
> ...


Still swimming in Hillary's nasal cavity?
Bibi started this war when he lied about the three illegal squatters.
Try death, bitch.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 9, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Try psychotherapy, George.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 9, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Try psychotherapy, George.


It's working great, K3.
Why pretend you're _sanus?_


----------



## toastman (Nov 9, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Try psychotherapy, George.
> ...


Rot in hell you miserable welfare receiving peasant


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 9, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Try psychotherapy, George.
> ...


Uhhhhhh, yeah, George, you tell 'em...


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> Rot in hell you miserable welfare receiving peasant


Isn't that why your g-d made goyim?


----------



## toastman (Nov 9, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Rot in hell you miserable welfare receiving peasant
> ...


 
George do you play any instruments


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 9, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > That's what he keeps spouting on national TV.
> ...




Well, you got that half right.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Apparently 2 of them expertly ... the magnifying glass and tweezers.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> George do you play any instruments


No, do you?


----------



## toastman (Nov 9, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > George do you play any instruments
> ...



Yes. Guitar and drums. 

I want to buy a new guitar. I need you to choose which one of these you think I should get:

Dean Dimebag Roots Limited Edition ML Electric Guitar with Case 


or


Dean Stealth Floyd FM Electric Guitar with Case at zZounds


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> I want to buy a new guitar. I need you to choose which one of these you think I should get:







Seriously, Toastie...Woodynuke's more my speed.


----------



## Sally (Nov 9, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *"Attacks on Hospitals & Other Medical Facilities *
> ...



Listen, I think most of us know that Hamas and Fatah have always taken their relatives to Israeli hospitals because those hospitals are the best in the Middle East.  It has nothing to do with the war in Gaza because Gaza George could research and find articles about the Palestinians going to these hospitals previously.  Perhaps if the Palestinians used money to build good hospitals instead of using the money for weapons to kill the Israelis they could attract top doctors in different fields to work in them.  Everyone seems to have their priorities.  Maybe Gaza George can tell us why many of the oil-rich Arabs fly to places like the Mayo Clinic when they have medical problems.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 10, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > George do you play any instruments
> ...



Then why do you keep farting garbage propoganda sounds from your mouth?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 10, 2014)

Sally said:


> Perhaps if the Palestinians used money to build good hospitals instead of using the money for weapons to kill the Israelis they could attract top doctors in different fields to work in them.


Why would Palestinians waste their money building "good hospitals" when greedy Jews will simply bomb and shell them into extinction, Ha$bara $al?




You're nothing more than another whore for Zionism without a shred of morality or humanity; maybe you would be happier in Jerusalem?

*"An immediate investigation is needed into mounting evidence that the Israel Defense Forces launched apparently deliberate attacks against hospitals and health professionals in Gaza, which have left six medics dead, said Amnesty International as itreleased disturbing testimonies from doctors, nurses, and ambulance personnel working in the area.

“'The harrowing descriptions by ambulance drivers and other medics of the utterly impossible situation in which they have to work, with bombs and bullets killing or injuring their colleagues as they try to save lives, paint a grim reality of life in Gaza,' said Philip Luther, Middle East and North Africa Director at Amnesty International.

“'Even more alarming is the mounting evidence that the Israeli army has targeted health facilities or professionals. Such attacks are absolutely prohibited by international law and would amount to war crimes. They only add to the already compelling argument that the situation should be referred to the International Criminal Court.'”

Mounting evidence of deliberate attacks on Gaza health workers by Israeli army Amnesty International*


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Then why do you keep farting garbage propoganda sounds from your mouth?


Because I like making pathic bitches like you squeal like a rancid racist whore with Bibi's dick in his punk ass?


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 10, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps if the Palestinians used money to build good hospitals instead of using the money for weapons to kill the Israelis they could attract top doctors in different fields to work in them.
> ...



Conducting war from hospitals and schools is a surefire way to get them wreaked and you avoid the obvious truth in all this: Quality medcare, & education are rarities throughout the Arab Muslim World. Why do you suppose that is?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Then why do you keep farting garbage propoganda sounds from your mouth?


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


SAYIT said:


> Conducting war from hospitals and schools is a surefire way to get them wreaked and you avoid the obvious truth in all this: Quality medcare, & education are rarities throughout the Arab Muslim World. Why do you suppose that is?


*Too many  Arab billionaires and US puppets, probably.
Why don't you explain how Israel can legally declare war on a civilian population under its military occupation?*
"Hospitals across the Gaza Strip are also suffering from fuel and power shortages, inadequate water supply, and shortages of essential drugs and medical equipment.

"Such shortages, *already prevalent due to Israel’s seven-year blockade*, have been made much worse during the current hostilities. "

Mounting evidence of deliberate attacks on Gaza health workers by Israeli army Amnesty International


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 10, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Then why do you keep farting garbage propoganda sounds from your mouth?
> ...



Ah yes!
Too many Arab billionaires are the reason the Arab/Muslim World is such a mess and it's America's fault!
It couldn't possibly be the cold, inhumane culture of that "Religion of Peace" (and it's apologists) now could it, JihadGeorgie?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 10, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...




Very true.

1. Most Muslim countries lack public pension or health care systems. (see http://www.adb.org/Documents/Brochu...riefs/PAK-Proj-Brief-on-Pension-Insurance.pdf  and http://siteresources.worldbank.org/...ces/SP-Discussion-papers/Pensions-DP/0014.pdf  for example) and rely on children.



2. "Perhaps not unexpected, as the West offers freedoms unheard of in Islamic countries, 70% of the world's refugees are Muslims fleeing from places where their religion is the official doctrine. They flee to the West, for opportunity, and personal safety, as well as said freedom.:
Scruton, "The West and the Rest."


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Then why do you keep farting garbage propoganda sounds from your mouth?
> ...




the shortages in gazan hospitals are due to the fact that there are shortages in hospitals in any and
all pleces  run by muslims-------even Saudi Arabia-----In Saudi Arabia there is so much a shortage
of decent doctors -----that they import  and "sneak"   Israeli doctors in when important Saudis get sick,
A just evaluation of gazan hospitals would be-----compare them with hospitals in muslim countries
not  "occupied" by Israel------like Yemen


----------



## Sally (Nov 10, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Then why do you keep farting garbage propoganda sounds from your mouth?
> ...



If you are telling us in a roundabout way, Gaza George, from your vulgarity that you miss the action, I am sure someone will give you a lift to West Hollywood if you stick out your thumb.  The hilarious thing about Gaza George is that he thinks that everyone reading this forum actually believes he cares about the Arabs when he is just using them in his fight against his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.


----------



## Sally (Nov 10, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Notice, Sayit, that he is back with his "greedy Jews" once again.  He must really recent the Jews in Los Angeles who have worked hard and can enjoy their retirement while he just sits in his tiny apartment passing the time away on forums.  Meanwhile, Gaza George is certainly lucky that those "greedy Jews" and other hardworking Angelenos paid their property taxes to enable him to go and get treated in the County Hospital for nothing when he had a health problem..


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 10, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> the shortages in gazan hospitals are due to the fact that there are shortages in hospitals in any and
> all pleces run by muslims-----


*You're a racist tool who's showing signs of Alzheimer's. Jews want all the land of Palestine for themselves, and you make a bigger and bigger fool of yourself with your pathetic apologies for ethnic cleansing.*
"The recent conflict in Gaza severely impacted on the health and wellbeing of the entire population. 
Large-scale population displacement, shortages of water and electricity, environmental health 
hazards, loss of income and many more factors increased drastically the vulnerability of the majority 
of the population at a time when the siege on Gaza and the financial crisis of the government had 
already left the system on the brink of collapse. The chronic situation of the health sector therefore 
is a major underlying cause for the impact of the conflict on the health system in Gaza today and 
unless addressed systematically a recovery of the health sector to a stronger and more resilient 
health system is highly unlikely.

"The direct impact of the conflict led to the loss of life, disabilities, decompensation of chronic 
illnesses and severe negative effect on the mental well being of the population. 

"Security issues and the destruction of vital health infrastructure were and are large contributors to the reduced availability of health services during and after the conflict. "

http://www.emro.who.int/images/stor...eport_Gaza_Sept_2014-final.pdf?ua=1&ua=1&ua=1


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > the shortages in gazan hospitals are due to the fact that there are shortages in hospitals in any and
> ...



I got really bad news for you Georgie-----the general health and well being of the gazans is actually
far better than that of the average muslim in the world ------in fact infant survival is just about the
best ------when compared to all of the other muslim lands   of   Africa and Asia  ---------If I were demented,  it
would be impossible for me to read the medical literature


----------



## Sally (Nov 10, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > the shortages in gazan hospitals are due to the fact that there are shortages in hospitals in any and
> ...



Why not tell us of all the wonderful medical facilities the Egyptians built for the Gazans when they were administering that area?  Surely you must have some good pictures of the hospitals of that time.  Meanwhile, you still are not fooling anyone that you actually care about the Arabs.  If it had been the Hindus or the Buddhists instead of the Jews in the Middle East, Gaza George would have no interest in that area of the world at all.  However, since his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, are the ones involved, he puts on this great dramatic act like he really cares about the Arabs.  So much blood is running in Iraq and Syria at the moment, and Gaza George could care less.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2014)

Quality of life in Gaza IMPROVED   by leaps and bounds after
1967-----including medical care and  infant survival


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 11, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Quality of life in Gaza IMPROVED   by leaps and bounds after
> 1967-----including medical care and  infant survival


For Jews.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> For Jews.




Jews have been ethnically clensed from Gaza.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Quality of life in Gaza IMPROVED   by leaps and bounds after
> ...



there are no jews living in Gaza-----quality of life ----ESPECIALLY  medical care and  RUNNING WATER and the
availability of electricity------VASTLY IMPROVED FOR GAZAN  MUSLIMS------ie arabs.    Check the real medical literature and try to pry your nose out of the islamo Nazi propaganda


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > For Jews.
> ...



PUHLEEEEZE   doggie----the islamo Nazis will not admit that
there have been jews living in Gaza for centuries


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 11, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> PUHLEEEEZE   doggie----the islamo Nazis will not admit that
> there have been jews living in Gaza for centuries




No, of course not. It's like trying to get Coyote to ever say anything honest -- it just ain't gonna happen.

The fact that ancient Jewish artifacts place them in Gaza a thousand years before there were any Arabs and three thousand before the people called Palestinian were invented will not sway these haters from the chosen course, since truth has no bearing on their hatred.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PUHLEEEEZE   doggie----the islamo Nazis will not admit that
> ...



Truth has no effect on their creed,   nor does decency----
I did learn about islam from muslims----one of the most
important  issues    "MUSLIM LAND" ----any land upon which a muslim raped, murdered, pillaged or defecated is
BY THE LAW OF ALLAH----- "MUSLIM LAND"  forever.

furthermore----muslims have the right to POSTHUMOUSLY declare historic persons to have been  MUSLIMS------adam---the guy with the apple----was a  MUSLIM-----as was
Moses   (the guy with the two tablets)      as was  Jesus---
(the walk on water guy)  -------of course the MOST important player in history was   MUHUMMAD----who between rape and pillage and murder----INVENTED THE WHEEL AND SLICED BREAD


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 11, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Jews have been ethnically clensed from Gaza







Tell Samson to bring back the gates.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Jews have been ethnically clensed from Gaza
> ...



Samson was not in gaza,    ya jerk


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 11, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> there are no jews living in Gaza-----quality of life ----ESPECIALLY medical care and RUNNING WATER and the
> availability of electricity------VASTLY IMPROVED FOR GAZAN MUSLIMS------ie arabs. Check the real medical literature and try to pry your nose out of the islamo Nazi propaganda


*More hasbara from rosie the rancid racist:*
"The siege that Israel has imposed on the Gaza Strip since Hamas took over control of the security apparatus there in June 2007 has greatly harmed Gaza's health system, which had not functioned well beforehand. 

"Many services and specialist and life-saving treatments are not available to Palestinians inside Gaza, and since the siege began, access to medical care in hospitals outside Gaza has decreased. 

"In addition, as clashes between the army and armed Palestinians escalate, treatment of chronic patients, among them cancer and heart patients, is postponed, and the supply of medicines and medical equipment to Gaza is delayed.

"Furthermore, Palestinian internal disputes following Hamas's intention to replace the heads of the health system and of the hospitals have led to labor strikes."
Health situation in the Gaza Strip B Tselem


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > there are no jews living in Gaza-----quality of life ----ESPECIALLY medical care and RUNNING WATER and the
> ...



B'tselem is a dissident activist group-----I trust their reports
to the same extent that I used to trust the many reports of the    SDS   in the 1960s  ----they also embellished and lied a lot --------FURTHERMORE----you answer did not address my comment----I commented on the  VAST IMPROVEMENT in medical care afforded the gazans  -----pre 1967   vs    post
1967.       My evaluation is not only verified by the medical
literature----but by accounts of educated gazans as wall and
by personal interaction with   Gazan patients and their relatives-----no respond to that   Nazi-pig

my all time fave was the gazan father who came to the hospital in which I worked to take his son  BACK HOME_--
where he could get him into  HADASSAH HOSPITAL---
that was some time ago-----like circa 1990----since then the
activities of sluts with bombs on their asses pretending to
be pregnant and planning to blow up Israeli hospitals has put a damper on things.

Despite all the troubles that actual infant survival rate  
  (that means how many children live to grow up)  is far
  better in Gaza than it is as compared to MOST of the
  muslim populations of the world------why not compare
  Gaza with EGYPT------who is bothering Egypt?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 11, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> B'tselem is a dissident activist group-----I trust their reports
> to the same extent that I used to trust the many reports of the SDS in the 1960s ----t


Who are you?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > B'tselem is a dissident activist group-----I trust their reports
> ...



I am an avid reader-------I have read lots of propaganda---
by age ten I was so much an expert on islamo Nazi
propaganda that I could spot an islamo Nazi simply
by LINGO.     The techniques of the  SDS----in the 60s---
included  islamo Nazi propaganda STYLE ----not content----but style.     The style is old-----it was popularized thruout the world by escapees from the
Nuremburg Trials ----like Aribert Heim----who worked---
post world war II------in Egypt.    HOWEVER----it was
developed centuries ago--------mostly in Europe. ---
in the "holy roman empire"------Muhummad picked it
up from  the  "holy romans"


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 11, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> The style is old-----it was popularized thruout the world by escapees from the
> Nuremburg Trials ----like Aribert Heim----who worked---
> post world war II------in Egypt.


*What have you read concerning Nazis in the homeland?*
"In the early '70s, New York Rep. Elizabeth Holtzman received a confidential tip that American immigration authorities knew of dozens of former Nazis — some implicated in serious war crimes — who were living in the U.S.

"Holtzman looked into it and discovered that it was true, and that the formerly named Immigration and Naturalization Service wasn't doing much about it.

"But that was just the tip of the iceberg, according to investigative reporter Eric Lichtblau."

How Thousands Of Nazis Were Rewarded With Life In The U.S. NPR


----------



## Sally (Nov 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > The style is old-----it was popularized thruout the world by escapees from the
> ...



I am sure that you know that the Nazi Hunters are still on the trail.  Probably lots of the Nazis went to live with their German relatives living here in the U.S. of which there were many.  Meanwhile, the ancestors of some of your bestest friends in the whole wide world went to the Muslim countries where they felt most comfortable and continued to write propaganda.  By the way, even I had a Nazi boss, but he came over here legally with Werner Von Braun's group.  In the summer when it was hot and he would open his shirt, you could see that big Iron Cross.  Maybe Hitler awarded it to him for his work on the V-2 Program.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > The style is old-----it was popularized thruout the world by escapees from the
> ...




Your point?      I know that there are Nazi pigs like you
in the USA------I grew up in a town full of them and was
reading their filth from early childhood-----it is for that reason that I,,  so quickly,,   recognize Nazi pigs-----I know your lingo.     In general---the US government did not REWARD your fellow Nazi pigs with luxurious life styles---
or used their writings in school curriculums as is done in
muslim countries


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 12, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> *Your point?* I know that there are Nazi pigs like you
> in the USA------I grew up in a town full of them and was
> reading their filth from early childhood-----it is for that reason that I,, so quickly,, recognize Nazi pigs-----I know your lingo. In general---the US government did not REWARD your fellow Nazi pigs with luxurious life styles---
> or used their writings in school curriculums as is done in
> muslim countries


*Your neighbors must be very proud of you.*
"Lichtblau says there were whole networks of spy groups around the world made up of Nazis — and they entered the U.S., one by one.

"'They sort of had put in their service,' Lichtblau tells _Fresh Air_'s Dave Davies. 'This was their 'reward' ... for their spy service ... coming to the United States and being able to live out their lives basically with anonymity and no scrutiny.'

"Most Americans knew little about the Nazis among them. And then in 1979, media reports and congressional interest finally spurred the creation of a Nazi-hunting unit with the Justice Department.
*
"That prompted the first wave of Nazi-hunting, Lichtblau says."

How did you manage to escape?

How Thousands Of Nazis Were Rewarded With Life In The U.S. NPR*


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > *Your point?* I know that there are Nazi pigs like you
> ...




the Nazis in my town were  solid middle American, 
mostly    WASP-------there was only one actual German
Nazi that I know of-----a survivor of the  bombing of Berlin  1945----he hated both jews and the RAF   with equal rancor.    I doubt
that he was a spy----he spoke TOO OPENLY

lots of  "daughters of the American revolution"-----in my town. ---
for some reason ----all STAUNCH REPUBLICANS  ----an anecdote------one of my high school mates----in class often
boasted of her REPUBLICANISM-----as in  "we republicans
believe......" and also her  DAR  status----"all of my relatives
died in the battle of Lexington and Concord"..........---------
the jew in the back who called out "from where did you emerge.."
clearly, rankled her nerves


----------



## Rehmani (Nov 12, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Sir Winston Churchill:
> 
> "How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries!
> Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia
> ...


If you just come out from your scary Islamic phobia mind, you will notice that world has change and no wonder current change come through Europe but Europe change through Islam, if you can think honestly.


----------



## Rehmani (Nov 12, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...


But what about CRUSADERS.


----------



## Rehmani (Nov 12, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Well I am always right not paid agent like you.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 12, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...



So you think I'm sharp enough to get paid for posting here? I agree and will seek payment immediately. Thank you!


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 12, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Let's see ... the Crusades ended in the 13th Century which means you are miles ahead of your 8th Century embracing Muslim comrades. Congrats!


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sir Winston Churchill:
> ...



Yeah, isn't that funny?  The West just landed a probe on a comet traveling at 40,000 miles per hour, and Muslims are busy figuring out ways to kill and hate more people, while decapitating innocent people like medieval savages.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



The Crusaders were 500 years before that, dipshit.  Did you fail world history at your Islamic madrassa? 

 Plus, if it weren't for Muslim invasions into Christian Europe, the Europeans wouldn't have Crusaded to get their lands back.

True Story, MOHOMMOD.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 13, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sir Winston Churchill:
> ...



Rehmani-----since you cannot manage to make any sense at all-----why not try to learn something before posting---you are  incessant in proving yourself an idiot


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



While you're at it, please get me their number as well, according to resident Islamic nutjob, I'm also to be compensated for my participation.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > The style is old-----it was popularized thruout the world by escapees from the
> ...



How Palestinian Nazis bonded Islam, Nazism, and Arab nationalism in the Middle East:

Amin Al Husseini Nazi Father of Jihad Al Qaeda Arafat Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 13, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > If you just come out from your scary Islamic phobia mind, you will notice that world has change and no wonder current change come through Europe but Europe change through Islam, if you can think honestly.
> ...



That soft landing was engineered at a distance of 4 BILLION miles. Remarkable. Well done, kids!


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 13, 2014)

I think even most Muslims have stopped saying Islam is a religion of peace by now lol


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 13, 2014)

Roudy said:


> How Palestinian Nazis bonded Islam, Nazism, and Arab nationalism in the Middle East:


*Naturally, you ignore the collaboration on multiple fronts between Nazis and Zionists:
*
"The SS was particularly enthusiastic in its support for Zionism. An internal June 1934 SS position paper urged active and wide-ranging support for Zionism by the government and the Party as the best way to encourage emigration of Germany's Jews to Palestine. 

"This would require increased Jewish self-awareness. Jewish schools, Jewish sports leagues, Jewish cultural organizations -- in short, everything that would encourage this new consciousness and self-awareness - should be promoted, the paper recommended. /8

"SS officer Leopold von Mildenstein and Zionist Federation official Kurt Tuchler toured Palestine together for six months to assess Zionist development there. Based on his firsthand observations, von Mildenstein wrote a series of twelve illustrated articles for the important Berlin daily _Der Angriff_ that appeared in late 1934 under the heading 'A Nazi Travels to Palestine.' 

"The series expressed great admiration for the pioneering spirit and achievements of the Jewish settlers. Zionist self-development, von Mildenstein wrote, had produced a new kind of Jew. 

"He praised Zionism as a great benefit for both the Jewish people and the entire world. 

"A Jewish homeland in Palestine, he wrote in his concluding article, 'pointed the way to curing a centuries-long wound on the body of the world: the Jewish question.' 
_
"Der Angriff_ issued a special medal, *with a Swastika on one side and a Star of David on the other*, to commemorate the joint SS-Zionist visit. 

"A few months after the articles appeared, von Mildenstein was promoted to head the Jewish affairs department of the SS security service in order to support Zionist migration and development more effectively."

Zionism and the Third Reich


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > How Palestinian Nazis bonded Islam, Nazism, and Arab nationalism in the Middle East:
> ...



A Jewish homeland in Palestine doesn't add up to collaboration, dipshit.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> I think even most Muslims have stopped saying Islam is a religion of peace by now lol


They already know that it isn't.  They will even admit to it, "who says a religion has to be 'peaceful' to be valid". They have a point.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 13, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Yeah, isn't that funny? The West just landed a probe on a comet traveling at 40,000 miles per hour


What role did Algebra play in the latest example of western technology and where does the word "algebra" come from?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 13, 2014)

Roudy said:


> A Jewish homeland in Palestine doesn't add up to collaboration, dipshit.


*Mention that to Avraham and Yitzhak, Hasbara:*
"In early January 1941 a small but important Zionist organization submitted a formal proposal to German diplomats in Beirut for a military-political alliance with wartime Germany. 

"The offer was made by the radical underground 'Fighters for the Freedom of Israel,' better known as the Lehi or Stern Gang. Its leader, Avraham Stern, had recently broken with the radical nationalist 'National Military Organization' (Irgun Zvai Leumi) over the group's attitude toward Britain, which had effectively banned further Jewish settlement of Palestine. 

"Stern regarded Britain as the main enemy of Zionism.

"This remarkable Zionist proposal 'for the solution of the Jewish question in Europe and the active participation of the NMO [Lehi] in the war on the side of Germany" is worth quoting at some length..."

"An important Lehi member at the time the group made this offer was Yitzhak Shamir, who later served as Israel's Foreign Minister and then, during much of the 1980s and until June 1992, as Prime Minister. 

"As Lehi operations chief following Stern's death in 1942, Shamir organized numerous acts of terror, including the November 1944 assassination of British Middle East Minister Lord Moyne and the September 1948 slaying of Swedish United Nations mediator Count Bernadotte. 
*
"Years later, when Shamir was asked about the 1941 offer, he confirmed that he was aware of his organization's proposed alliance with wartime Germany."*

Zionism and the Third Reich


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, isn't that funny? The West just landed a probe on a comet traveling at 40,000 miles per hour
> ...



Algebra?  Ha ha ha.  What century are you living in?   It's not the 7th century any longer. Yet you Muslims insist on living as medieval savages.

Now if you can tell us what exactly is this world of Islam with its 1.2 billion adherents contributing to modern civilization, other than intolerance, violence,  oppression, persecution, and terror?


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 13, 2014)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I think even most Muslims have stopped saying Islam is a religion of peace by now lol
> ...


 
After 9/11 they were chanting "Islam a religion of peace" however now its so obvious that it is not, the most I have heard now is a guy from Jordan who said Islam has peaceful elements to it, thats all.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, isn't that funny? The West just landed a probe on a comet traveling at 40,000 miles per hour
> ...


 
Fuck Algebra, so we can thank the Muslims for making kids life hell in school?


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > How Palestinian Nazis bonded Islam, Nazism, and Arab nationalism in the Middle East:
> ...




Stop, GP! You're killing me! You've convinced me that you are every bit as dim as you seem. Your "proof" of Zionist involvement with the Nazis is from - drum roll, please - A NAZI WEBSITE!
"The *Institute for Historical Review* (*IHR*), founded in 1978, is an organization primarily devoted to publishing and promoting books and essays that deny established facts concerning the Nazi genocide of Jews.[2][3][4][5][6] It is considered by many scholars as the world's leading Holocaust denial organization."

Institute for Historical Review - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 13, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Now if you can tell us what exactly is this world of Islam with its 1.2 billion adherents contributing to modern civilization, other than intolerance, violence,  oppression, persecution, and terror?



There's more like 1.57 billion and it's a bit unfair to characterize them all as ignorant or illiterate but certainly most of the 350 million Mideast Arab/Muslims are one or both.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 13, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Fuck Algebra, so we can thank the Muslims for making kids life hell in school?



Algebra wasn't so bad but Calculus made my eyes bleed.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 13, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Stop, GP! You're killing me! You've convinced me that you are every bit as dim as you seem. Your "proof" of Zionist involvement with the Nazis is from - drum roll, please - A NAZI WEBSITE!


*Apparently you're still too stupid to separate content from context:
*
"Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II. 

"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine.[2] 

"On the belief that Nazi Germany was a lesser enemy of the Jews than Britain, Lehi twice attempted to form an alliance with the Nazis.[2]During World War II it declared that it would establish a Jewish state based upon 'nationalist and totalitarian principles'.[2][17] After Stern's death in 1942, the new leadership of Lehi began..."

*Nazis and Zionists are spun from the same racist threads, Golda.*

Lehi group - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Stop, GP! You're killing me! You've convinced me that you are every bit as dim as you seem. Your "proof" of Zionist involvement with the Nazis is from - drum roll, please - A NAZI WEBSITE!
> ...



I find it very revealing, GP, that your first choice for "information" is a Nazi website. You've been at this long enough to know what you were doing and long enough to know what kind of "people" do such things. Sieg Heil, Bubba, Sieg Heil!


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 13, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> I find it very revealing, GP, that your first choice for "information" is a Nazi website. You've been at this long enough to know what you were doing and long enough to know what kind of "people" do such things. Sieg Heil, Bubba, Sieg Heil!


You're having some dissonance with the historical truth your heroes offered to kill allied troops for Hitler? Maybe you should take a rest?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > I find it very revealing, GP, that your first choice for "information" is a Nazi website. You've been at this long enough to know what you were doing and long enough to know what kind of "people" do such things. Sieg Heil, Bubba, Sieg Heil!
> ...



George you donkey, didn't the mufti of Palestine have a mooooslem army that fought and killed many people for the Nazis? 

Amin Al Husseini Nazi Father of Jihad Al Qaeda Arafat Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > I find it very revealing, GP, that your first choice for "information" is a Nazi website. You've been at this long enough to know what you were doing and long enough to know what kind of "people" do such things. Sieg Heil, Bubba, Sieg Heil!
> ...



But, Gaza George, it was your new bestest friends in the whole wide world who were in bed with Hitler. 

Book Discussion Farhud Roots Arab-Nazi Alliance Video C-SPAN.org


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



I am really surprised, Sayit, that Gaza George (who is so obsessed with his favorite scapegoats, the Jews) wasn't aware of the case in the Torrance courthouse with regard to this group, a group that was supposed to pay Mel Mermelstein, who was in Auschwitz, a large sum of money and then reneged.  Isn't it fun, Sayit, how Gaza George plays the "enemy of my enemy is my friend" game?  That Canadian Nazi poster would have just loved Gaza George.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > I find it very revealing, GP, that your first choice for "information" is a Nazi website. You've been at this long enough to know what you were doing and long enough to know what kind of "people" do such things. Sieg Heil, Bubba, Sieg Heil!
> ...


 
I have no problem with historical facts, NaziBoy, but I do have a problem with the Nazi (your) version of them. The IHR version differs significantly from the WIKI version. That you would post that IHRBS says all anyone needs to know about you and while the subject has been fully vetted here you continue to promote the Nazi version. Sieg Heil, Bubba.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 13, 2014)

Sally said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



They aren't the enemy of GP's enemies but rather Nazi George is just a goosestepper who finds the Israeli/Arab conflict a convenient place to express his hate for Jooos. He's finally out of that closet.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 14, 2014)

Roudy said:


> George you donkey, didn't the mufti of Palestine have a mooooslem army that fought and killed many people for the Nazis?


*Clean your own kosher sty first, Terror-Boy:*
"During the 1936–39 Arab revolt in Palestine against the Mandatory Palestine, themilitant Zionist group Irgun carried out 60 attacks against Palestinian Arabs and British soldiers.[1] 

"Irgun was described as a terrorist organization by_The New York Times_,[2][3] the Anglo-American Committee of Enquiry,[4] prominent world figures such as Winston Churchill[5] and Jewish figures such as Hannah Arendt, Albert Einstein, and many others.[6] 

"The Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs describes it as "an underground organization."[7] 
_
"The New York Times_ at the time cited sources in an investigative piece which linked the Haganah paramilitary group to the Irgun terrorist attacks such as the King David Hotel bombing.[8]

"Irgun launched a series of attacks which lasted until the beginning of World War II. All told, Irgun attacks against Arab targets resulted in at least 250 Arab deaths during this period. 

"Following is a list of attacks resulting in death attributed to Irgun that took place during the 1930s. Irgun conducted at least 60 operations altogether during this period.[9][10][11]"

List of Irgun attacks - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rehmani (Nov 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Good, at least you accepted that you are more interested in dollars not in good deed.


----------



## Rehmani (Nov 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Well, I was just giving you the comparison. And what Jews are doing by killing empty handed innocents with big guns.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...


You mean to say I could get money for posting here? Deal me in!!!


----------



## Rehmani (Nov 14, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Look what ever you do the fact is that you can not the fact.


----------



## Rehmani (Nov 14, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Well, It was Islam which forced to European be united and don't kill each others, as they were killing each other before Islam.


----------



## Rehmani (Nov 14, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Look your sense not working, before Islam European were killing each other.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...



You mean that "Religion of Peace" which is exploding (literally) on the hapless people of the Mideast?

Yazidi families struggle to find and free enslaved daughters Al Jazeera America


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

This is a really funny thread. Islam ... the "Religion of Peace!"


----------



## Roudy (Nov 14, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...



Yeah, your savage ancestors invaded Europe, so they stopped fighting between each other and united to defeat the invaders.  Which means, the Crusades started because of barbarian Islamic invaders.  Got it?


----------



## Rehmani (Nov 14, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


No, Please Hossfly don't go wrong, there are posters who are talking nonsense, sound like paid. Otherwise who has time now a days for bullshit.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2014)

[

Rehmani-----since you cannot manage to make any sense at all-----why not try to learn something before posting---you are  incessant in proving yourself an idiot[/QUOTE]

Look your sense not working, before Islam European were killing each other.[/QUOTE]

muslims have been murdering each other and -----everyone else since islam started-----from the time the meccaist pig started his career as a caravan robber


----------



## Roudy (Nov 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> This is a really funny thread. Islam ... the "Religion of Peace!"


It reads like a punch line for a joke, "Islam is a religion of peace, NOT!"


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...


That's OK Rehmani, I won't go wrong no more. Just please don't hit me no more, Boss. I just want the geetus.


----------



## Rehmani (Nov 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Look now you are talking nonsense like paid agent instead accept the facts, you dummy.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

Roudy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > This is a really funny thread. Islam ... the "Religion of Peace!"
> ...


----------



## Rehmani (Nov 14, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You are really dummy. In the last Crusade to Holly Land and got defeated by the Great Salatin, King Salatin also assured to European Kings that don't worry about Holly Land. Muslim can look after Jesus PBUH birth place as good as Christian.


----------



## Rehmani (Nov 14, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> [
> 
> Rehmani-----since you cannot manage to make any sense at all-----why not try to learn something before posting---you are  incessant in proving yourself an idiot



Look your sense not working, before Islam European were killing each other.[/QUOTE]

muslims have been murdering each other and -----everyone else since islam started-----from the time the meccaist pig started his career as a caravan robber[/QUOTE]
Please read my post I just posted to dummy roudy for you dummy paid knowledge.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 14, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...



Yeah, so why did Muslims invade land that was holy to Jews and Christians?  Dummy.  

Also, Saladin was a Kurd.  Why are Sunni Muslim animals killing Kurds?  Seems like when there are no Jews and Christians around, Muslims just start killing each other.

Islam, where brain cells go to die.


----------



## Rehmani (Nov 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


The way you are spreading the hat around, do you think peaceful yourself.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...



And 800 years later the West entered the 21st Century by successfully landing on a comet doing 40,000 mph and 4 BILLION miles away. Meanwhile the Arab/Muslim Mideast took one look at modernity and retreated to the 7th Century.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


SAYIT is a capitalist pig. Is that what you're trying to say?


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I never claimed to be "The Religion of Peace," Princess, but Islam does and then makes a mockery of the very words. Disgusting.


----------



## Rehmani (Nov 14, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Then why European king left the holly land because they learnt that Muslim can take care of the Holly land better than them.


----------



## Rehmani (Nov 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


What ever jews paid agent say they can not the facts.


----------



## Rehmani (Nov 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


You can not be, smelly.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...



Assuming you understood a word of my post, perhaps you can do better than WHINE about its truths and try to make an adult argument?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 14, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...



Sing for us, Rehmani baby!


----------



## Sally (Nov 14, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...



Since I imagine Rehmani considers himself a good Muslim, perhaps he can tell us why the Muslims keep on persecuting the Christians in the Middle East.  After all, we are aware of the fact that the Mohammed's gang left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded the surrounding countries, forcing many of the Christians to convert and killing so many who refused.  Now today the descendents of these early Christians (let us remember that so many have already fled these countries because of the Muslim animosity toward them) can't even practice their religion in peace and many of their churches have been destroyed.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


You beat me to it!


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



They're not camel jockeys ... they're camels. Can anyone envision a time when those "people" will land a craft on a comet? Ever?


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Sally (Nov 14, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...



There was the Reformation, Rehmani, something that the Muslims should have so that they will stop killing each other.  Plus, if there was no Islam, there would certainly be more Christians living in the Middle East.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 15, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> They aren't the enemy of GP's enemies but rather Nazi George is just a goosestepper who finds the Israeli/Arab conflict a convenient place to express his hate for Jooos. He's finally out of that closet.


My enemies are those who profit from war and private debt and exempt Jews from fundamental standards of morality and international law...trolls like you, in other words.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 15, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > They aren't the enemy of GP's enemies but rather Nazi George is just a goosestepper who finds the Israeli/Arab conflict a convenient place to express his hate for Jooos. He's finally out of that closet.
> ...



That's a lame attempt at cloaking your hate in self-serving sanctimony ... a common Nazi tactic. You outta your closet ya goosesteppin' slug.  Seig Heil!


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 15, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> That's a lame attempt at cloaking your hate in self-serving sanctimony ... a common Nazi tactic. You outta your closet ya goosesteppin' slug. Seig Heil!


*Jew-first?*
"Until the time of general armistice of the 1948 war, the situation had changed to the point that Israel had taken over 77 percent of the Palestinian land with a substantial amount of the good soil, classified in the British Mandate as among the three types of soils present. 

"The expropriation was also made to the privately owned land by the Arabs where 80% of it was confiscated by the Israelis with another 40 percent taken away from the Palestinians. 

"According to an estimate, the total loss resulting from the unjust land acquisition by the Zionists reached up to 7.43 billion pounds."
*All good Nazis would approve.
How did the Zionists acquire land in Palestine *


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > They aren't the enemy of GP's enemies but rather Nazi George is just a goosestepper who finds the Israeli/Arab conflict a convenient place to express his hate for Jooos. He's finally out of that closet.
> ...



Persons who would be enemies to you,    Georgie----are persons who have the discernment to understand the filth
which you are


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 15, 2014)

jillian said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...





 Is that why he bows to Islamic terrorist leaders then ?


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 15, 2014)

jillian said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...






No one forced elections in gaza, it was all of Palestine that voted on who would be their next government and the Palestinians chose hamas the terrorists. You need to start researching your information better and seeing that the first elections time was up so another election had to be held. Since then hamas has refused to hold any more elections and have become dictators.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 15, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > That's a lame attempt at cloaking your hate in self-serving sanctimony ... a common Nazi tactic. You outta your closet ya goosesteppin' slug. Seig Heil!
> ...






 Who gave the land to the arab muslims, show the treaties signed that stated this is arab muslim land in Palestine. Because the only one I can find specifically says that the land is not arab muslims.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2014)

From Jillian
no. it says he isn't a bigot and and can separate terrorists from other muslims.

I really do not believe that  Obama's deference to the scummy
king of Saudi Arabia was all that significant-----he was just doing  "their etiquette"------but I also see no evidence that his
ability to discern   who is what ------in the Ummah is any better
than anyone else in Washington-------the record of the
"DISCERNMENT"   is dismal


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...




Georgie  resorts to  the   ISLAMO NAZI BIG LIE-----which is-----all land not privately owned by jews in Palestine -----was  
PRIVATELY OWNED BY ARAB MUSLIMS---------big big big lie------the fact is that jews owned something like  7%  of the land ------by PURCHASE -------and---arab muslims virtually 
ZERO------well ----a fraction of a percent.      Most of the land
was simply not privately owned-----neither is the GRAND CANYON.     In order to understand this  silly lie---one has to
know the islamo concept of   "MUSLIM LAND"-------where ever a muslim ever   murdered, raped,  pillaged,  ensaved, or defecated is  MUSLIM LAND FOREVER -----which is why
SPAIN  and ALL OF SOUTH EAST ASIA IS  *****MUSLIM LAND******


----------



## jillian (Nov 15, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Like baby bush kissed the Saudis' butts?

But thanks fort the brain dead question


----------



## jillian (Nov 15, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



That is false. Learn your history. 

And while you're at it, figure out what bush the stupid and his puppeteer Cheney did to destabilize the Mid East and leave the mess we're dealing with now.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2014)

jillian said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




It is not clear to me that baby bush kissed  Saudi butt----but
CARTER certainly did and does and will continue to
do so -------I would not put it passed him to pay an visit of
HOMAGE to    HIS MAJESTY THE CALIPH--SUCCESSOR OF AL NABI    (pbuhhhhhh)


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 16, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Who gave the land to the arab muslims, show the treaties signed that stated this is arab muslim land in Palestine. Because the only one I can find specifically says that the land is not arab muslims.


*What do treaties have to do with private land ownership?*
"As of 1947, Jews in Palestine owned UNDER 7% of the Palestine's lands, and after the 1948 war 80% of the Palestinian people were DISPOSSESSED  of their homes, farms, and businesses. 

"Scroll below for the source and tabular break down of land ownership. 

"It should be noted that as of 1948, Jews made 1/3 of the total population and most importantly only 1/3 of those Jews in Palestine (1/9 of the total population) were citizens of the country and the rest were either illegal immigrants or simply immigrants who were granted entry to Palestine to escape German and European atrocities in Europe, click here for details."

http://www.palestineremembered.com/Acre/Maps/Story573.html


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 16, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Who gave the land to the arab muslims, show the treaties signed that stated this is arab muslim land in Palestine. Because the only one I can find specifically says that the land is not arab muslims.
> ...




As usual-----islamo Nazi pig propaganda while correctly noting that jews OWNED  7%  of  PALESTINE LAND----failed to note that arab muslims owned virtually NONE----
they were either squatters or tenant farmers who never paid.       As usual----islamo Nazi pig propaganda fails to note that the population of Palestine also included escapees from the filth of shariah cesspits in the middle east------where all land owned by jews was confiscated----
including houses and synagogues and cemetaries------
even those that predate the invasions of those lands by
the pigs and dogs of Arabia.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 16, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> As usual-----islamo Nazi pig propaganda while correctly noting that jews OWNED 7% of PALESTINE LAND----failed to note that arab muslims owned virtually NONE---


Link, Hasbara?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 16, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > As usual-----islamo Nazi pig propaganda while correctly noting that jews OWNED 7% of PALESTINE LAND----failed to note that arab muslims owned virtually NONE---
> ...



try google  -----historically----I will explain.    Under the filth and stench of shariah shit-----jews cannot actually OWN land------
all land owned by jews was confiscated by the first islamo Nazi pig  CONSTANTINE-------thus the "HOLY ROMAN EMPEROR" of the first reich and the first reich itself owned
it all---------then ISLAM happened in Palestine and  Palestine eventually became part of the    OTTOMAN EMPIRE  (aka
CALIPHATE   aka   ISLAMIC STATE   aka  ISIS of Palestine)        however-----the OTTOMANS realized that if
they mitigated the filth of shariah they could SELL land to jews-----that happened in the early 1800s       It was not until the  early 1800s----that jews could buy land----so they did---
within about 100 years they owned about 7% of the land----arab muslims never purchased it and never owned it----
owning land meant having to pay TAXES ON IT----
squatting was cheaper ---------now you know


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 16, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> It was not until the early 1800s----that jews could buy land----so they did---
> within about 100 years they owned about 7% of the land----arab muslims never purchased it and never owned it----
> owning land meant having to pay TAXES ON IT----
> squatting was cheaper ---------now you know


*"When open military confrontations began in 1947-48, many Palestinian landowners  were not in possession of their ownership certificates, because they had submitted them to the regional British Land Settlement Offices in Jaffa, Beersheba, Jerusalem, Tulkarem, Jenin, and Nablus. 

"With the division of Palestine according to the cease-fire agreements in 1948-49, Palestinian landowners no longer had access to their documents, which were consequently transferred to and archived in capitals beyond their reach (London, Amman, West Jerusalem/Jaffa). Access to these archives has remained restricted until today."
Land Ownership in Palestine Israel 1920-2000 *


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 16, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > It was not until the early 1800s----that jews could buy land----so they did---
> ...



BS       who is holding them up?       AMMAN?   LONDON?----forced by MOSSAD?    --------sheeer idiocy-----what happened to the  DEATH MARCH   story?       no one bothered to stick his documents into his shirt while being marched out of  his home by rifle toting jews?       In the arab settlement which existed near hubby's town------arabs simply left------packed up their donkeys and their wives and walked out.        they forgot to take their papers? ------there was no ROUND UP OF DOCUMENTS


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2014)

jillian said:


> And while you're at it, figure out what bush the stupid and his puppeteer Cheney did to destabilize the Mid East and leave the mess we're dealing with now.



Time to update your bumper-stickers. That BS nonsense is outdated. Your fellow brainless lefties have all new BS nonsense now. Do try to keep up with the times.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 19, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Time to update your bumper-stickers. That BS nonsense is outdated. Your fellow brainless lefties have all new BS nonsense now. Do try to keep up with the times







Same old Jews


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 19, 2014)

And long live the muslim civil rights to hang gays!


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## aris2chat (Nov 21, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Unfortunately, all religions in 3rd world conditions tend to violent radicals- especially during Pub world depressions.



and when muslim converts in the US believe in an obligation to behead non-muslims such as in Oklahoma?  One incident successful, the other attempted?
Radicalism is no a 3rd world condition.  It is being created and feed in every major city around the world.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 21, 2014)

Very scary, hater dupe, just not true.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 21, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Very scary, hater dupe, just not true.



D.A. to seek death penalty in Oklahoma beheading - CNN.com

Oklahoma man arrested for attempting to stab victim after fight over religion KFOR.com


----------

